# Jet Set ""TOP-ZIP"" tote.......... ClubHouse



## Bag Fetish

Post your top zip totes here... logo or leather... 

My first, brown logo (outlet version) I purchased while in Vegas in June... 




And I love it to death!!


----------



## Littlejo00

Can you remember how much it cost you? I like the version with the vachetta straps!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Littlejo00 said:


> Can you remember how much it cost you? I like the version with the vachetta straps!



 It was bought in june and I think it was 199$ and 20% off.


----------



## Littlejo00

Thanks! I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Yea....I am in the club!

Here is picture of when I first got my zip top Jet set tote I got from Nordstrom......haven't taken any new pics lately.





I love purple!


----------



## Restore724




----------



## Bag Fetish

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> Yea....I am in the club!
> 
> Here is picture of when I first got my zip top Jet set tote I got from Nordstrom......haven't taken any new pics lately.
> 
> I love purple!



Beautiful!


----------



## Scooch

Bag Fetish said:


> Post your top zip totes here... logo or leather...
> 
> My first, brown logo (outlet version) I purchased while in Vegas in June...
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it to death!!


I have been carrying this bag for over a month now and have no desire to switch into anything else. This bag is soooo perfect for me! I will post a pic of mine tonight!


----------



## Bag Fetish

bumping this for Kimberly G....


----------



## fieldsinspring

What is the difference between the outlet version and regular version? I'm really considering this bag but I am loving my Grayson. Not sure about brown or vanilla either.


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:


> What is the difference between the outlet version and regular version? I'm really considering this bag but I am loving my Grayson. Not sure about brown or vanilla either.



full price has a zipper middle section two open sections ... sorta like maggie.
handles are different as well 







Outlet is like an LV totally,


----------



## fieldsinspring

Bag Fetish said:


> full price has a zipper middle section two open sections ... sorta like maggie.
> handles are different as well
> 
> Outlet is like an LV totally,



Thanks!!! Is there a size difference?


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:


> Thanks!!! Is there a size difference?



Can't tell you that.. I would say its abt the same...
The Macy's exclusive is smaller


----------



## kimberleyg

Bag Fetish said:


> full price has a zipper middle section two open sections ... sorta like maggie.
> handles are different as well
> 
> Outlet is like an LV totally,



Can't wait to join this club!!  I am getting this bag for sure next week in Vegas!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kimberleyg said:


> Can't wait to join this club!!  I am getting this bag for sure next week in Vegas!



Can't wait to see..


----------



## bzzztobee

love the zip tote with the mk logo. The one they carry at the store now does not have a zip. Does anyone know where we can still get them? I live far from any MK outlet store.


----------



## fieldsinspring

bzzztobee said:


> love the zip tote with the mk logo. The one they carry at the store now does not have a zip. Does anyone know where we can still get them? I live far from any MK outlet store.



I "think" the zip top is outlet only. I could be wrong. Try eBay if you can't get to an outlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bzzztobee said:


> love the zip tote with the mk logo. The one they carry at the store now does not have a zip. Does anyone know where we can still get them? I live far from any MK outlet store.



Macy's.   http://www1.macys.com/search/index....UTTON.y=0&KEYWORD_GO_BUTTON=KEYWORD_GO_BUTTON


----------



## Bag Fetish

bzzztobee said:


> love the zip tote with the mk logo. The one they carry at the store now does not have a zip. Does anyone know where we can still get them? I live far from any MK outlet store.



 the monogram ones do not have a top zip they have three sections and the middle is a zipper,
 there are leather ones, there is a purple one posted in this thread, that is what is at the full price store with a top zipper, it comes in several colors.

If you are looking for a monogram one with a top zip you have to look at macy's or outlet.
maybe dillar's i'm not sure about them.


----------



## kings_20

Here is my brand new Saffiano Pearl Gray Jet Set Zip tote.


----------



## zhenmi

Here is my Christmas gift from myself.


----------



## Monimor

Does this bag come in only one size? Thanks


----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Item Signature Patent East/West Tote and Zip Wallet in Peony color.


----------



## Restore724

MK TopZip North/South Tote (outlet version)


----------



## kings_20

Restore724 said:


> MK TopZip Tote (outlet version)



Do you know if the outlet Jet Set totes are larger than the Saffiano ones?

Love the peony tote btw


----------



## Restore724

kings_20 said:


> Do you know if the outlet Jet Set totes are larger than the Saffiano ones?
> 
> Love the peony tote btw



Yes, outlet totes are little taller (north/south). It has one zipclosure, no compartments.  I prefer outlet version dimensions better.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Restore724 said:


> MK TopZip North/South Tote (outlet version)



Restore I LOVE the Black MK Monogram Jet Set Zip Top tote the best! She is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## kings_20

Restore724 said:


> Yes, outlet totes are little taller (north/south). It has one zipclosure, no compartments.  I prefer outlet version dimensions better.



Thanks again 

I like my Saffiano Jet Set zip but would love an outlet one too. You have a wonderful collection of MKs!!


----------



## Restore724

LVLadyLover said:


> Restore I LOVE the Black MK Monogram Jet Set Zip Top tote the best! She is a beauty! Congrats!



Thanks! I got the black one because of the subtle logos. The ziptote is so functional and lightweight.




kings_20 said:


> Thanks again
> 
> I like my Saffiano Jet Set zip but would love an outlet one too. You have a wonderful collection of MKs!!



Thanks, I found that my "go to" bags are MK grayson satchel and MK ziptotes.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Yeah...I'm finally in this club! My newest edition, my MK Vanilla Jet Set Zip Top Tote in sweet and supple Vanilla Leather!


----------



## Bag Fetish

bzzztobee said:


> love the zip tote with the mk logo. The one they carry at the store now does not have a zip. Does anyone know where we can still get them? I live far from any MK outlet store.


Its an outlet bag, but is at macy's and dillards (< they have dark handles, and a tad smaller in size)


----------



## AnaJ

Hi im a newbie here. Just recently purchased the jet set zip top signature logo in black and just wanna ask hiw id be able to authenticate this purse? I got it online and i kinda regret not buying it directly from the mk store. Please help!


----------



## Nqv

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Nqv

Which tote should I get? 

MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote or Coach saffiano crossbody city tote 

Coach is $10 more than MK. But MK has golden feet and its bigger. Coach doesnt have outside pockets and its zipper is inside so from outside it looks like a cute tote. I feel like MK tote looks like a baby bag because of its outside pockets and zip on the top of the bag. 

What do you all think?


----------



## wilwork4coach

Nqv said:


> Which tote should I get?
> 
> MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote or Coach saffiano crossbody city tote
> 
> Coach is $10 more than MK. But MK has golden feet and its bigger. Coach doesnt have outside pockets and its zipper is inside so from outside it looks like a cute tote. I feel like MK tote looks like a baby bag because of its outside pockets and zip on the top of the bag.
> 
> What do you all think?


I have the MK east west w/the zip top. It's kind of hard to get all my stuff in it w/out it being lumpy, and sometimes it's hard to zip and get the zipper to lay smooth. I got it in November, and now I see Coach has come out w/that one! But I don't want two bags that look similar. I like that the Coach has the crossbody versatility. Also, the outside pockets on the MK Saffiano are kind of useless, as it's hard to get things in and out of them.


----------



## wilwork4coach

Just looked at the pics of the Coach bag again. I hadn't noticed before that it doesn't zip all the way across


----------



## MiaBorsa

From Macy's F&F!


----------



## amandacoco

here are my two jet set totes  left is in the luggage color (bought at my local macy*s) with the matching wallet (bought in the las vegas' michael kors store) & the right is in vanilla with gold hardware with the vanilla monogram wallet (i didnt want a matching wallet this time so my bf decided to get this one for my bday this past dec. -both bought at my local macy*s) the picture was shot with my iphone 5, sorry for the weird quality and lighting!


----------



## parissmagic

Hi everyone !

I've just discovered MK's bags a few days ago and I totally love them ! Here is my first MK bag.

I wanted a Grayson but I can't find it with a strap in store, so I choose this tote instead and I really like it.

(sorry for my English, I'm not fluent)


----------



## jelly-baby

Here's my Jet Set zip top monogram in brown with matching purse.  I love the red interior of the purse. Does anyone know if any mono bags have a red interior?  Reminds me of LV damier.


----------



## ms_always_right

Just got home from vegas and now I am kicking myself for not buying this.  I was eyeing up the vanilla monogram, but passed it over as I had bought a bag and some stuff at Coach earlier in the day.  I did get the MK iphone wristlet and OMG LOVE and I scored a Gansevoort at Ross just before we left to go to the airport (my girlfriend got a black patent jet set I think) but now I am totally wishing I would have bought this one.  Oh well.....next time.  LOL

Love seeing all these photos.  So gorj.


----------



## Bag Fetish

jelly-baby said:


> Here's my Jet Set zip top monogram in brown with matching purse.  I love the red interior of the purse. Does anyone know if any mono bags have a red interior?  Reminds me of LV damier.



Have this bag and love it! 
I wish this bag was red inside,
I don't think any of the mono does


----------



## jelly-baby

Bag Fetish said:


> Have this bag and love it!
> I wish this bag was red inside,
> I don't think any of the mono does



I agree, the red would look great in a bag.  Hopefully someone at MK is reading this!


----------



## Amortentia

I just bought a Black Saffiano Jet Set! I love it. The size is perfect  for carrying around on a daily basis, it is lightweight even when full  and maintains its structure quite well.


----------



## cozyc

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's F&F!



I really like your tote! Are the handles on this tote leather?


----------



## MiaBorsa

cozyc said:


> I really like your tote! Are the handles on this tote leather?



Thanks.  Yes, they are leather.


----------



## vixan

This is my first Michael Kors bag! i go it at the outlet close to me. Not going in expecting to buy a bag but i LOVE it! The leather is so soft and it's a perfect size for my busy life. love my zip top tote!


----------



## jenniletv

Here is my new tote with matching wallet. Just bought last week. Wish it was a tad bigger though. But it works amd I love the tanned straps.


----------



## marijtje85

Finally bought this bag in dark dune. Arrived today and I can't wait to start using it tomorrow


----------



## Scooch

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## rshelton13

I recently decided to try MK.  I have LV, Gucci, Kooba and Vince Camuto in my collection.  I purchased the jet set top zip in pomegranate with the matching wallet.  My tote should be here Friday.  I have the wallet still in the bag on my desk waiting for her mom.  I'll post pics when I have it all.  I'm becoming quite entralled with MK


----------



## marijtje85

Scooch said:


> Can't wait to see pics!



Will post some after work today. It was too dark last night to take pictures


----------



## tazfrk

rshelton13 said:


> I recently decided to try MK.  I have LV, Gucci, Kooba and Vince Camuto in my collection.  I purchased the jet set top zip in pomegranate with the matching wallet.  My tote should be here Friday.  I have the wallet still in the bag on my desk waiting for her mom.  I'll post pics when I have it all.  I'm becoming quite entralled with MK



You and me both, I am obsessed, lol, cant wait to see the new colors!


----------



## marijtje85

Work ran late again so the lighting is not ideal. But here's my new bag. I can see myself using this bag a lot. Seems very practical and I love all the interior pockets 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I guess I really love this color as it blends right into my wall


----------



## tazfrk

I love the dark dune, beautiful!


----------



## rshelton13

Gorgeous!


----------



## rshelton13

These pics don't do it justice.  It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tazfrk

rshelton13 said:


> These pics don't do it justice.  It's BEAUTIFUL!
> View attachment 2253793
> View attachment 2253794
> View attachment 2253795



I am in love, sighhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lala76

rshelton13 said:


> These pics don't do it justice.  It's BEAUTIFUL!
> View attachment 2253793
> View attachment 2253794
> View attachment 2253795


 
OMG. That is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## rshelton13

Here's a better look at the color


----------



## tazfrk

rshelton13 said:


> Here's a better look at the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255938



In these pics it looks more pinkish, is it more purple or pink do you think?


----------



## rshelton13

I think it has a more purplish tint although that last pic is pretty accurate.  Strange sounding, I know.


----------



## Jennifer41

Love my new satchel


----------



## tazfrk

Jennifer41 said:


> View attachment 2257967
> 
> Love my new satchel



Love it too!


----------



## kkatrina

Jennifer41 said:


> View attachment 2257967
> 
> Love my new satchel



I've never seen this!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jennifer41

Purchased at Dillard's but an extra 25% off  
Thanks girls


----------



## Jennifer41

That purple is gorgeous and a hot color for fall 2013


----------



## TaterTots

rshelton13 said:


> Here's a better look at the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255938


 

Love this color ..  bag and wallet are gorgeous.


----------



## farris2

Bag Fetish said:


> Post your top zip totes here... logo or leather...
> 
> My first, brown logo (outlet version) I purchased while in Vegas in June...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it to death!!



I would love to find this somewhere. Too late?


----------



## farris2

Is this the outlet version?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350833803561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bag Fetish

farris2 said:


> Is this the outlet version?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350833803561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



No.. 
The one in the post above is the outlet version


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love it, congrats! 
How did you get the discount? 




Jennifer41 said:


> View attachment 2265640
> 
> Purchased at Dillard's but an extra 25% off
> Thanks girls


----------



## farris2

Bag Fetish said:


> No..
> The one in the post above is the outlet version



I don't think I'll find one..the one in the auction is over 200 right now


----------



## Luvdabags

rshelton13 said:


> Here's a better look at the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255938



Gorgeous!  I'm thinking of getting this!


----------



## MJ8798

Just got this a cpl days ago.......and I love it! Been carrying my speedy B 30 for so long I forgot how much I liked MK : )


----------



## tazfrk

very nice, enjoy. I have the same thing, I carry my speedy around and then love the ease of carrying a bag like this.


----------



## Bag Fetish

MJ8798 said:


> Just got this a cpl days ago.......and I love it! Been carrying my speedy B 30 for so long I forgot how much I liked MK : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276365
> View attachment 2276366



Congrats! Love this bag... It's great for travel


----------



## Scooch

MJ8798 said:


> Just got this a cpl days ago.......and I love it! Been carrying my speedy B 30 for so long I forgot how much I liked MK : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276365
> View attachment 2276366



This is one of my all time favorite bags!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## farris2

Just got the outlet version! Will post pics as soon as we find a hotel.


----------



## Scooch

farris2 said:


> Just got the outlet version! Will post pics as soon as we find a hotel.



Can't wait!!!!


----------



## farris2

The only concern I have is the zipper. This bag is fresh out of the package and the zipper sticks. I did however figure a way to get it to work smoothly.


----------



## Bag Fetish

farris2 said:


> The only concern I have is the zipper. This bag is fresh out of the package and the zipper sticks. I did however figure a way to get it to work smoothly.



Mine was like that at first but it softened quickly ..


----------



## farris2

Bag Fetish said:


> Mine was like that at first but it softened quickly ..



Thanks! I'm happy to have it.


----------



## Scooch

Beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## farris2

Scooch said:


> Beautiful!!! Congrats!!



Thanks. It's my only non-Coach


----------



## tazfrk

Congrats and welcome to the dark side where we quickly become addicted to MK and right before our very eyes we have a whole collection, lol.


----------



## farris2

tazfrk said:


> Congrats and welcome to the dark side where we quickly become addicted to MK and right before our very eyes we have a whole collection, lol.



Oh I can see that happening


----------



## SeeOurtney

Sigh. I'm DYING for a purple one of these babies....


----------



## farris2

SeeOurtney said:


> Sigh. I'm DYING for a purple one of these babies....



I was going to get a Saffiano in a fun color too until Coach released the black violet. Soooo pretty!


----------



## cellberry

Has anyone else found that the straps hurt their shoulder?


----------



## farris2

cellberry said:


> Has anyone else found that the straps hurt their shoulder?



Not so far.


----------



## GinevraJ

Hi, thank you for the pics! I'm considering getting the NS saffiano (just wish it came with a ZIP) but the functionality of the EW might win out. I'm just worried that the EW will look too "big"on me since I'm petite (5'3).  Does anyone have any advice?  And I am loving all of the photos! It's making me want the MK over coach


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

GinevraJ said:


> Hi, thank you for the pics! I'm considering getting the NS saffiano (just wish it came with a ZIP) but the functionality of the EW might win out. I'm just worried that the EW will look too "big"on me since I'm petite (5'3).  Does anyone have any advice?  And I am loving all of the photos! It's making me want the MK over coach


I am 5'1 and I don't think it looks too big on me. But, I am used to carrying bigger bags overall.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just bought this cutie. Cadet leather. 50% off made it $99.. Couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

fieldsinspring said:


> just bought this cutie. Cadet leather. 50% off made it $99.. Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 2300261



i love this!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you J!! 




Mrs. Mac said:


> i love this!!!


----------



## Scooch

fieldsinspring said:


> Just bought this cutie. Cadet leather. 50% off made it $99.. Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 2300261



Very nice!!! Outlet?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you!! Yes, outlet. 




Scooch said:


> Very nice!!! Outlet?


----------



## bagcrazysteph

fieldsinspring said:


> Just bought this cutie. Cadet leather. 50% off made it $99.. Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 2300261



So cute  love love love the colour!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you so much! 




bagcrazysteph said:


> So cute  love love love the colour!


----------



## Moving to Texas

Just got my 1st MK....love it.  A black zip top Jet set tote I got from Younkers. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Rshelton...love the color of your bag.


----------



## tazfrk

fieldsinspring said:


> Just bought this cutie. Cadet leather. 50% off made it $99.. Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 2300261



Beautiful bag and awesome price, congrats!


----------



## September24

fieldsinspring said:


> Just bought this cutie. Cadet leather. 50% off made it $99.. Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 2300261



Gorgeous! Wow


----------



## Mominnetje

Hello! I'm new her  
I saw on Instagram the Michael Kors jet set travel tote.. Is that limited edition? I am in love with that bag!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...AG_STYLE=Tote&sp=1&spc=63&ruleId=52&slotId=40

Does anyone else want this?

I'm so in love I might get this over another selma!!!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Vintagepleasure said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...AG_STYLE=Tote&sp=1&spc=63&ruleId=52&slotId=40
> 
> Does anyone else want this?
> 
> I'm so in love I might get this over another selma!!!!!



I am loving pomegranate in all it's incarnations!  Wish I could justify more than one, but not now.


----------



## farris2

Vintagepleasure said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...AG_STYLE=Tote&sp=1&spc=63&ruleId=52&slotId=40
> 
> Does anyone else want this?
> 
> I'm so in love I might get this over another selma!!!!!



I wish they were a bit bigger.


----------



## Nodame

marijtje85 said:


> Work ran late again so the lighting is not ideal. But here's my new bag. I can see myself using this bag a lot. Seems very practical and I love all the interior pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252117
> 
> 
> And I guess I really love this color as it blends right into my wall
> View attachment 2252118
> 
> View attachment 2252119



The Dark Dune shade is lovely! Can I ask if it's available at all stores? I can't see it on the website at all.


----------



## mkpurselover

I bought my niece a Turq. jet set ziptop, (cause I'm a nice aunty, and she liked it!). And it was on sale. Pic of her & bag.


----------



## crazyface

Tangerine!


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyface said:


> Tangerine!



Love it!!! I did a presale at Carson's for the exact bag and picking up on Wednesday!!!! It's my first MK and the perfect Fall color....


----------



## crazyface

tauketula said:


> Love it!!! I did a presale at Carson's for the exact bag and picking up on Wednesday!!!! It's my first MK and the perfect Fall color....



You'll love it for fall!! Its such a pretty color, I get tons of  compliments


----------



## grace04

crazyface said:


> Tangerine!



The tangerine color is really beautiful!


----------



## grace04

mkpurselover said:


> I bought my niece a Turq. jet set ziptop, (cause I'm a nice aunty, and she liked it!). And it was on sale. Pic of her & bag.



The turquoise is so pretty, and the bag looks really great on her.


----------



## bzzztobee

just wondering if you guys find this bag too small for everyday use?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

My newest MK purchases! Pink MK iphone 5 case and my beautiful top zip tote in coffee, I've been a busy girl


----------



## bzzztobee

Vintagepleasure said:


> My newest MK purchases! Pink MK iphone 5 case and my beautiful top zip tote in coffee, I've been a busy girl



ooo i've been eyeing the bag in coffee as well, do u have any pics??


----------



## Vintagepleasure

bzzztobee said:


> ooo i've been eyeing the bag in coffee as well, do u have any pics??



Here is a picture its a very rich brown i love it, I had a hard time picking between this and the cinabar.


----------



## LaLaLea

Just wondering, does anyone else feel the saffiano top zip tote feels different than the last seasons? I love the deep red but it feels more 'rubbery' than the black/purple/vanilla they had before. I prefer the feel of the previous line. Does anyone have both and can compare? Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

Vintagepleasure said:


> Here is a picture its a very rich brown i love it, I had a hard time picking between this and the cinabar.



I'm LOVING this bag in this color!!!!!!!!


----------



## weddywie

jelly-baby said:


> Here's my Jet Set zip top monogram in brown with matching purse.  I love the red interior of the purse. Does anyone know if any mono bags have a red interior?  Reminds me of LV damier.



Is both purse and wallet outlet version? Thanks in advance.


----------



## juls12

Sooo I'm in the club  I got my Jet Set Top Zip in black today. I love it.


----------



## juls12

Here's a picture of the inside


----------



## neogeoangel

Joined the club with my Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Sapphire with Silver hardware


----------



## weddywie

juls12 said:


> Sooo I'm in the club  I got my Jet Set Top Zip in black today. I love it.



Is this leather version has a good structure as the one in signature logo? Thanks


----------



## grace04

Vintagepleasure said:


> Here is a picture its a very rich brown i love it, I had a hard time picking between this and the cinabar.



I have both the cinnabar and coffee on hold at Dillards, and have to make up my mind within 24 hours.  How did you decide on the coffee over the cinnabar? I think I'm stuck.


----------



## grace04

bzzztobee said:


> just wondering if you guys find this bag too small for everyday use?



Sorry, just saw your question.  I have two jet set totes and find them to be just the right size for me.  I carry a lot in my purse, but nothing that is really large.  But if I want to put a water bottle in there occasionally, I can - it fits just fine.  Any larger would make it too big and cumbersome for me!  I'm 5'6", by the way.


----------



## amy1677

juls12 said:


> Sooo I'm in the club  I got my Jet Set Top Zip in black today. I love it.





neogeoangel said:


> Joined the club with my Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Sapphire with Silver hardware



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## juls12

weddywie said:


> Is this leather version has a good structure as the one in signature logo? Thanks



I feel that the signature ones are a bit more structured but I've only used mine for one day so far. So I don't know yet how slouchy the leather will get. It holds its shape fine so far.


----------



## juls12

amy1677 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## crazyface

bzzztobee said:


> just wondering if you guys find this bag too small for everyday use?



I do find it small. When I have everything inside it zips up weirdly. 
I only use this bag when I am traveling light.


----------



## vixan

This is my second MK bag and both have been Top zips! The bag is the perfect size for me (5'3) I tend to carry a lot, this allows that but not overpowering. Its a Outlet bag


----------



## adelaizabella

Amortentia said:


> I just bought a Black Saffiano Jet Set! I love it. The size is perfect  for carrying around on a daily basis, it is lightweight even when full  and maintains its structure quite well.


I just got one today too!!!! I can't wait to start using it  its such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## purseobsession9

I am now a member of this club too! I have the full price bag and I LOVE it. Been wanting it for so long now and decided to take the plunge. Totally worth it.


----------



## Audhee2626

Cant wait to join this club!!  my pomegranate should be here tomorrow


----------



## samalexis217

My new Jet set tote in cinnabar. I got it from bloomies f&f 20% off


----------



## Audhee2626

Mine  uhui!!!


----------



## neatrivers

I just got a black pebble leather zip top tote for $76 at Dilliard's. It retailed for $228 but a customer did not like it and returned it. Score!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amy1677

samalexis217 said:


> My new Jet set tote in cinnabar. I got it from bloomies f&f 20% off





Audhee2626 said:


> Mine  uhui!!!



Beautiful colors! Congrats!


neatrivers said:


> I just got a black pebble leather zip top tote for $76 at Dilliard's. It retailed for $228 but a customer did not like it and returned it. Score!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, major score! Congrats!


----------



## Audhee2626

amy1677 said:


> Beautiful colors! Congrats! -- > thx *amy1677*
> Yes its a beautiful color


----------



## jelly-baby

weddywie said:


> Is both purse and wallet outlet version? Thanks in advance.



Hi.  Sorry for the delay!  The purse (wallet) is not outlet, I got it from House of Fraser in the UK.  I have never seen it in the outlet here.


----------



## weddywie

jelly-baby said:


> Hi.  Sorry for the delay!  The purse (wallet) is not outlet, I got it from House of Fraser in the UK.  I have never seen it in the outlet here.



I have been looking for that wallet, I prefer the hardware on that one the the one with square hardware. Thank you.


----------



## budskielicious

Audhee2626 said:


> Mine  uhui!!!


looks good on you! made me want to buy my own!


----------



## budskielicious

marijtje85 said:


> Work ran late again so the lighting is not ideal. But here's my new bag. I can see myself using this bag a lot. Seems very practical and I love all the interior pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252117
> 
> 
> And I guess I really love this color as it blends right into my wall
> View attachment 2252118
> 
> View attachment 2252119


is this in luggage color?


----------



## farris2

Has anyone seen this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261300337900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Audhee2626

budskielicious said:


> looks good on you! made me want to buy my own!


--- thank you! Quick, buy your own


----------



## grace04

samalexis217 said:


> My new Jet set tote in cinnabar. I got it from bloomies f&f 20% off



I love the color!  Picked one up for myself, then in a fit of guilt decided to let my DH give it to me for Xmas  Now it's stuck away in a box waiting for me!  Congrats on yours!


----------



## samalexis217

grace04 said:


> I love the color!  Picked one up for myself, then in a fit of guilt decided to let my DH give it to me for Xmas  Now it's stuck away in a box waiting for me!  Congrats on yours!



Thanks.. It looks even better in person.. Hope u'll enjoy urs soon


----------



## weddywie

Hi ladies. I'm about to buy the top zip outlet version and I was wondering do you get a new one at the outlet store or you just grab the one that's already outlet on display? Thank you in advance.


----------



## juls12

weddywie said:


> Hi ladies. I'm about to buy the top zip outlet version and I was wondering do you get a new one at the outlet store or you just grab the one that's already outlet on display? Thank you in advance.



I always got a new one from the back. I think they only sell you the display one when it's the last. And I've been to different outlets.


----------



## weddywie

juls12 said:


> I always got a new one from the back. I think they only sell you the display one when it's the last. And I've been to different outlets.



I bought from the outlet before but they didn't ask me if I want a new one. Good to know you can ask for a new one instead of buying the display one. Thank you.


----------



## mandasari

Yeayy..i'm in the club with my top zip saffiano dark dune..lovee it!!!


----------



## amy1677

mandasari said:


> Yeayy..i'm in the club with my top zip saffiano dark dune..lovee it!!!
> View attachment 2370501



Beautiful! Nice color choice!


----------



## purseobsession9

My signature jet set and Hamilton signature wallet.


----------



## Scooch

My new love &#128156;


----------



## neogeoangel

Scooch said:


> My new love &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372204


Beautiful bag  I bought the same purse last Monday!


----------



## grace04

mandasari said:


> Yeayy..i'm in the club with my top zip saffiano dark dune..lovee it!!!
> View attachment 2370501



Gorgeous color!



purseobsession9 said:


> View attachment 2372153
> 
> 
> My signature jet set and Hamilton signature wallet.



Such a nice classic look, and the wallet to match really sets it off!



Scooch said:


> My new love &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372204



Gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## mandasari

thanks *amy1677* and *grace04 *

*purseobsession9,* congrats on the new bag and matching wallet..lovely..
*scooch,* congrats on the new bag!!

my friend told me that MK never made a bag in china, usually in vietnam or indonesia. is it true? mine's made in china, and that makes me wondering about its authenticity, because i bought it on a reseller shop and not in the MK boutique.


----------



## purseobsession9

grace04 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a nice classic look, and the wallet to match really sets it off!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous - congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## purseobsession9

mandasari said:


> thanks *amy1677* and *grace04 *
> 
> *purseobsession9,* congrats on the new bag and matching wallet..lovely..
> *scooch,* congrats on the new bag!!
> 
> my friend told me that MK never made a bag in china, usually in vietnam or indonesia. is it true? mine's made in china, and that makes me wondering about its authenticity, because i bought it on a reseller shop and not in the MK boutique.



Thank you! MK bags are made in china as well as some in Vietnam and Indonesia as well


----------



## farris2

Bag Fetish said:


> Post your top zip totes here... logo or leather...
> 
> My first, brown logo (outlet version) I purchased while in Vegas in June...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it to death!!



Hoping to pick this up in Vanilla at the outlet in a few months.


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

mandasari said:


> Yeayy..i'm in the club with my top zip saffiano dark dune..lovee it!!!
> View attachment 2370501


Love this! Thanks a lot.....I was being really good with not buying any more MKs but I think I have to get this now lol


----------



## Restore724

I tried Selma large satchel cinnabar but after one day of use, it was way too heavy to carry as a satchel for whole day out. Selma is a beautiful bag but was not functional for me.  So I traded it in for *MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote cinnabar* and it's perfect for me.

Pics of tote and with Signature ziptop tote (outlet version). The outlet version is about 1 inch taller.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:


> I tried Selma large satchel cinnabar but after one day of use, it was way too heavy to carry as a satchel for whole day out. Selma is a beautiful bag but was not functional for me.  So I traded it in for *MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote cinnabar* and it's perfect for me.
> 
> Pics of tote and with Signature ziptop tote (outlet version). The outlet version is about 1 inch taller.



totally love the color.. how close is it to your coach abby?  I was thinking of bringing her out since I am now in need of a new bag since my glam was hijacked...


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> totally love the color.. how close is it to your coach abby?  I was thinking of bringing her out since I am now in need of a new bag since my glam was hijacked...


 
Tote is similar color to coach abby bordeaux but in structured, carefree leather.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:


> Tote is similar color to coach abby bordeaux but in structured, carefree leather.



awesome.. 
I hope you enjoy the tote  

I tried to reply to your pm but you have exceeded the limit so I cant reply... you need to clean out your inbox .


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> awesome..
> I hope you enjoy the tote
> 
> I tried to reply to your pm but you have exceeded the limit so I cant reply... you need to clean out your inbox .


 

OMG, I need to clean my inbox, my house, my car 
Thanks, I do love the tote.  I am drawn to the burgundy, purple and red colors.


----------



## amethyst25

Any experiences with the strap or buckle breaking off? anyone know if the buckle is actually metal or plastic? I ask bc i saw a pic on a review of the buckle broken in half..


----------



## turbulencex90

I got the Sapphire jet set tote when it went on sale at Nordstrom. Best impulse purchase ever  but I have a question: how much weight can the tote actually handle? I'd like to use it while travelling to put my laptop in it, but I'm worried it may not hold up well.


----------



## acm1134

Bought the vanilla jet set but never used her, so I decided to post her to ebay 

The Saffiano Dark Dune is my latest edition ! Just got her two days ago and I am in love


----------



## grace04

acm1134 said:


> Bought the vanilla jet set but never used her, so I decided to post her to ebay
> 
> The Saffiano Dark Dune is my latest edition ! Just got her two days ago and I am in love



Love the vanilla tote - sorry you never used it.  Also love the dark dune you just got; hope you get a lot of  use out of that one!


----------



## queenlobo26

Hi everyone!   
  It's been a while since I've been to the forum but wanted to share my new jet set zippered tote in burnt orange!   I regret selling my brown MK signature tote and will probably buy it again but I'm happy with this one for now   sorry I couldn't rotate pic!


----------



## RKDubs

it is raining here in Pittsburgh and I busted out my jet set zipped tote in MK monogram to hit up the grocery store for some last minute Thanksgiving fixins.. happy holidays everyone!!

For some reason I'm having trouble uploading a pic.. is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## southernbelle82

This is my jet set tote in zinnia. I know I'm a bit late in the game, but wanted to share my purchase.


----------



## grace04

southernbelle82 said:


> This is my jet set tote in zinnia. I know I'm a bit late in the game, but wanted to share my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421386



It's beautiful!  What a cheerful color!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scooch

Heading to the outlet soon and I was wondering if this bag is still available? Looking for a leather version


----------



## purple04

Hello!
For anyone with the Saffiano leather, does it wear well? Do you like the bag? Any pictures would be appreciated!


----------



## southernbelle82

I adore the saffiano leather! It's easy to maintain and the color doesn't fade. I prefer it over regular leather.


----------



## NewBee101

Im new to this forum and got the Black Saffiano jet set zip tote today which I am in LOVE with..it is also my first designer bag! (i'm a student!)


----------



## southernbelle82

NewBee101 said:


> Im new to this forum and got the Black Saffiano jet set zip tote today which I am in LOVE with..it is also my first designer bag! (i'm a student!)


Congratulations on your purchase, and to your first designer bag!!!!  You will love this tote!  It's so comfy to carry and the leather is so easy to maintain.  Post a pic if you can.


----------



## keishapie1973

NewBee101 said:


> Im new to this forum and got the Black Saffiano jet set zip tote today which I am in LOVE with..it is also my first designer bag! (i'm a student!)



This was also my first MK bag but in mandarin. I always get a lot of compliments when I wear it.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## NewBee101

Thank you! I have been wearing it since I got it and have been getting loads of compliments since! Before purchasing it I was debating whether to buy Black or Luggage but I played it safe and went with Black being my first designer bag, it just looks super classy! Heres a picture sorry about the quality the lighting was rubbish. x
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## southernbelle82

NewBee101 said:


> Thank you! I have been wearing it since I got it and have been getting loads of compliments since! Before purchasing it I was debating whether to buy Black or Luggage but I played it safe and went with Black being my first designer bag, it just looks super classy! Heres a picture sorry about the quality the lighting was rubbish. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456704
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Very beautiful!!!!  I love mine too!  I got mine a few weeks before Christmas and it's still going strong.  I've gotten regular compliments on mine too!  And last night I was at Wal-Mart grocery shopping and saw two different women with the same bag!  One had the luggage and the other had fuchsia.


----------



## NewBee101

Wow Ive only seen one woman with the same bag on the tube last week, most colours are sold out here in the UK maybe thats why..Which is also why I had to order mine from Net-A-Porter. Is yours black too? I love how it goes with everything! Any tips on how to look after it? Im new to this whole concept hehe


----------



## melanie789611

Eekkkk I've just ordered it in navy from selfridges! Too happy!


----------



## melissatrv

Oh that is such a coincidence, my BFF just bought this bag and it is her first designer bag...congrats and enjoy!



NewBee101 said:


> Thank you! I have been wearing it since I got it and have been getting loads of compliments since! Before purchasing it I was debating whether to buy Black or Luggage but I played it safe and went with Black being my first designer bag, it just looks super classy! Heres a picture sorry about the quality the lighting was rubbish. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456704
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## southernbelle82

NewBee101 said:


> Wow Ive only seen one woman with the same bag on the tube last week, most colours are sold out here in the UK maybe thats why..Which is also why I had to order mine from Net-A-Porter. Is yours black too? I love how it goes with everything! Any tips on how to look after it? Im new to this whole concept hehe[/QUOTE
> The color of mine is zinnia, in case you aren't familiar with it, it's a pretty kind of bright shade of pink.  Not neon pink though!  Pink handbags are kind of my trademark, so all of my purses are pink. As far as maintenance goes, I'm not hard on my purses.  I'm cautious as to where I set it down, even though it has feet on the bottom.  And I don't "overload" it with a bunch of crap, that way there isn't too much strain on the straps and buckles.  I guess that's all I can think of at the moment.  Oh and if it's raining it's fine to get a bit damp, when I get inside I just wipe it down with a paper towel.  I think you'll really enjoy this leather!


----------



## iHeartMK

I've never given much attention to the saffiano Jet Set Top Zip Tote, but now I'm kinda loving it! I loveee seeing their straps flop around (don't like the tall, straight, stiff look). I've been contemplating whether I should bite into the Jet Set Tote line. I was actually trying to decide whether to get the small or medium Jet Set Travel Tote, but I feel the small is a little too small/"short" and the medium is way too large for my body, IMO (I'm 5'5"). I think the Jet Set Top Zip is right in between, what do you all think??

Can someone please post some mod shots of the saffiano Jet Set Top Zip with it on the shoulder, both zipped up and unzipped (don't think I like the fully zipped looked; looks too pointed)? Along with mod shots of other ways that you would carry the bag. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## jjmoon

iHeartMK said:


> I've never given much attention to the saffiano Jet Set Top Zip Tote, but now I'm kinda loving it! I loveee seeing their straps flop around (don't like the tall, straight, stiff look). I've been contemplating whether I should bite into the Jet Set Tote line. I was actually trying to decide whether to get the small or medium Jet Set Travel Tote, but I feel the small is a little too small/"short" and the medium is way too large for my body, IMO (I'm 5'5"). I think the Jet Set Top Zip is right in between, what do you all think??
> 
> Can someone please post some mod shots of the saffiano Jet Set Top Zip with it on the shoulder, both zipped up and unzipped (don't think I like the fully zipped looked; looks too pointed)? Along with mod shots of other ways that you would carry the bag. Much appreciated!!!




I got a set jet small travel tote in saffiano leather for Christmas and it was too small for me to carry on my shoulder so I exchanged it for the top zip set jet and I LOVE it!!! It's a perfect size for me not too big or too small. I'm also 5'5 the straps also adjustable in 3 different length which the travel tote you can't do that. I got mine in dark khaki which it matched mine wallet.


----------



## jjmoon

purple04 said:


> Hello!
> 
> For anyone with the Saffiano leather, does it wear well? Do you like the bag? Any pictures would be appreciated!




I wasn't into "stiff"leather before but now I do preferred saffiano over soft leather because it just so easy to maintain and it won't stain easily. Also FYI when you purchase one make sure it says genuine leather on the tag not PVC. I've run into that with MK wallet. PVC is not leather and you don't want to pay big money for plastic handbag or wallet.


----------



## iHeartMK

jjmoon said:


> I got a set jet small travel tote in saffiano leather for Christmas and it was too small for me to carry on my shoulder so I exchanged it for the top zip set jet and I LOVE it!!! It's a perfect size for me not too big or too small. I'm also 5'5 the straps also adjustable in 3 different length which the travel tote you can't do that. I got mine in dark khaki which it matched mine wallet.



Congratulations!! Do you mind posting mod pics of it on the shoulder with it both zipped and unzipped? All of my bags have a crossbody feature, so im trying to branch back out to having shoulder bags. I used to have the MK Fulton large shoulder bag but I felt the bag was way too heavy, even when it was empty.


----------



## jjmoon

iHeartMK said:


> Congratulations!! Do you mind posting mod pics of it on the shoulder with it both zipped and unzipped? All of my bags have a crossbody feature, so im trying to branch back out to having shoulder bags. I used to have the MK Fulton large shoulder bag but I felt the bag was way too heavy, even when it was empty.




Here is zipped



Unzipped


----------



## iHeartMK

jjmoon said:


> Here is zipped
> View attachment 2459566
> 
> 
> Unzipped
> View attachment 2459568
> 
> View attachment 2459570



Thank you for the mod shots, even though my requests were a little weird lol. The dark khaki is so beautifull!! Do you prefer that color over the dark dune?


----------



## jjmoon

iHeartMK said:


> Thank you for the mod shots, even though my requests were a little weird lol. The dark khaki is so beautifull!! Do you prefer that color over the dark dune?




I like them both but dk khaki was available to purchase at that time.


----------



## iHeartMK

jjmoon said:


> I like them both but dk khaki was available to purchase at that time.



I like them both too but since I already have a dark dune Selma, I don't want to get a bag in dark khaki since they're too similar..

I would really like a vanilla one but it looks like they don't make that color in the saffiano top zip anymore :/ I guess I'm too late in the game.


----------



## keishapie1973

iHeartMK said:


> I like them both too but since I already have a dark dune Selma, I don't want to get a bag in dark khaki since they're too similar..
> 
> I would really like a vanilla one but it looks like they don't make that color in the saffiano top zip anymore :/ I guess I'm too late in the game.



I wish the Dark Dune Selma was still available. I think it's one of the best neutrals that MK has made......


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> I wish the Dark Dune Selma was still available. I think it's one of the best neutrals that MK has made......




I wish they come back with it! The white/black color block is coming back


----------



## Restore724

*MK Tote in fushia*


----------



## iHeartMK

designer.deals said:


> I wish they come back with it! The white/black color block is coming back







tauketula said:


> I wish the Dark Dune Selma was still available. I think it's one of the best neutrals that MK has made......



I would have to agree, dark dune is one of the best colors MK has made. Now I only see dark khaki. I think I saw a couple of dark dune ones on Ebay.


----------



## southernbelle82

Restore724 said:


> *MK Tote in fushia*


Love the fuchsia!!!  Did you just get it?  I was at Dillards over the weekend and saw it in person and it is very pretty!  If I didn't already have my zinnia, I'd have to have it!


----------



## Kaeve

Hi everyone! My account is new so I can't create my own thread yet. I found this purse in vanilla at a thrift shop. The straps are almost breaking off. Has anyone had experience with purchasing new straps from MK? Please let me know!


----------



## southernbelle82

Kaeve said:


> Hi everyone! My account is new so I can't create my own thread yet. I found this purse in vanilla at a thrift shop. The straps are almost breaking off. Has anyone had experience with purchasing new straps from MK? Please let me know!


If you're looking to buy one of these bags, you could probably get a good deal on ebay.  I bought mine new with tags from there and I haven't had any issues what-so-ever with any part of the purse.


----------



## farris2

farris2 said:


> The only concern I have is the zipper. This bag is fresh out of the package and the zipper sticks. I did however figure a way to get it to work smoothly.



After 6+ months of almost everyday use,this bag is getting a break.  My Coach Saffiano totes will get some much needed use for awhile.


----------



## Snowhite@LV

Got a gift from an aunt today, and I totally loved it!


----------



## Restore724

*Sapphire color*


----------



## houstonm2198

Restore724 said:


> *Sapphire color*


Pretty!  I love the color


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

My year old jet set large top zip tote in vanilla. She is a great work horse bag and my favorite to use when I am flying. I can grab her fill her up and go and no having to worry about color transfer or anything. I love this bag!


----------



## Ginsy

Restore724 said:


> *MK Tote in fushia*



love this color of MK tote.. i have order mine as well but in red color


----------



## keishapie1973

Wow. I thought I joined this thread months ago. Here is my tote in mandarin......


----------



## southernbelle82

tauketula said:


> Wow. I thought I joined this thread months ago. Here is my tote in mandarin......
> 
> View attachment 2518964




LOVE the mandarin!!!!!!  It's such a bright, fun spring/summer color!


----------



## keishapie1973

southernbelle82 said:


> LOVE the mandarin!!!!!!  It's such a bright, fun spring/summer color!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I've been using mine for over a week now and just can't get enough.. I have to say if I could only have 5 bags this in one of them. I've had mine for over a year and it's holding up great... And I abuse this bag..


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:


> *Sapphire color*



Love the color...


----------



## Ginsy

Finally ~ my MK Jet Set Zip Top tote in Red  totally in love!!!


----------



## acm1134

Ginsy said:


> Finally ~ my MK Jet Set Zip Top tote in Red  totally in love!!!


what a beauty ! I am a sucker for red bags. So bold !


----------



## southernbelle82

Love it! There's nothing better for spring than a nice bright colored purse!


----------



## Amygirl3540

I was looking at that color today. I also love a red bag. Looks great, especially with the gold hardware.


----------



## Ginsy

Amygirl3540 said:


> I was looking at that color today. I also love a red bag. Looks great, especially with the gold hardware.



absolutely agree ! a red bag always brighten up my whole day up.. believe me red color are totally superb duper match with gold hardware


----------



## ArmyWife12

Last weekend I was torn between this bag and a fuschia Selma. I ended up buying the Selma, which I love, but I still couldn't stop thinking about this bag. The color even caught my husband's attention and is just so gorgeous!  So today I went back and luckily they still had it!  Here is my new beauty in Summer Blue!


----------



## keishapie1973

ArmyWife12 said:


> Last weekend I was torn between this bag and a fuschia Selma. I ended up buying the Selma, which I love, but I still couldn't stop thinking about this bag. The color even caught my husband's attention and is just so gorgeous!  So today I went back and luckily they still had it!  Here is my new beauty in Summer Blue!



It's a beauty!!! Is that silver hardware????


----------



## ArmyWife12

tauketula said:


> It's a beauty!!! Is that silver hardware????



Thank you! No its gold, I think the lighting in this picture makes it look silver though


----------



## keishapie1973

ArmyWife12 said:


> Thank you! No its gold, I think the lighting in this picture makes it look silver though



Lol. She is still beautiful. I saw the color in person yesterday, now I want something......


----------



## ArmyWife12

tauketula said:


> Lol. She is still beautiful. I saw the color in person yesterday, now I want something......



Go for it!


----------



## EndlessSky

iHeartMK said:


> I like them both too but since I already have a dark dune Selma, I don't want to get a bag in dark khaki since they're too similar..
> 
> I would really like a vanilla one but it looks like they don't make that color in the saffiano top zip anymore :/ I guess I'm too late in the game.


Belk has the optic white on their website but hurry!


----------



## AuntJulie

ArmyWife12 said:


> Last weekend I was torn between this bag and a fuschia Selma. I ended up buying the Selma, which I love, but I still couldn't stop thinking about this bag. The color even caught my husband's attention and is just so gorgeous!  So today I went back and luckily they still had it!  Here is my new beauty in Summer Blue!



So beautiful!  I would love to buy this one, but unfortunately my plus size arm might have difficulty swinging it over my shoulder. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## ArmyWife12

AuntJulie said:


> So beautiful!  I would love to buy this one, but unfortunately my plus size arm might have difficulty swinging it over my shoulder. The color is gorgeous!



Thank you!  I think they make a larger one without the zipper and longer straps


----------



## paula3boys

ArmyWife12 said:


> Last weekend I was torn between this bag and a fuschia Selma. I ended up buying the Selma, which I love, but I still couldn't stop thinking about this bag. The color even caught my husband's attention and is just so gorgeous!  So today I went back and luckily they still had it!  Here is my new beauty in Summer Blue!




Love that color!


----------



## ArmyWife12

paula3boys said:


> Love that color!



Thank you! Me too!


----------



## southernbelle82

ArmyWife12 said:


> Thank you! Me too!




I always thought the turquoise was pretty in this tote but the summer blue is stunning!!!!! I'm carrying my zinnia but am thinking summer blue may be my next purchase!


----------



## ArmyWife12

southernbelle82 said:


> I always thought the turquoise was pretty in this tote but the summer blue is stunning!!!!! I'm carrying my zinnia but am thinking summer blue may be my next purchase!



Yes I agree that the color is stunning! You should definitely get something in this color!


----------



## snh88

Leaving work


----------



## southernbelle82

snh88 said:


> View attachment 2537637
> 
> Leaving work





The palm is beautiful!!!!  I love all these beautiful colors!!!!


----------



## snh88

southernbelle82 said:


> The palm is beautiful!!!!  I love all these beautiful colors!!!!




Thank you! I got her last year and couldn't wait to bring her back out for spring


----------



## boscobaby

My outlet version, love its durability and gorgeous...


----------



## vixan

boscobaby said:


> My outlet version, love its durability and gorgeous...



I have this one  great bag!


----------



## elianachic

snh88 said:


> View attachment 2537637
> 
> Leaving work



She looks so pretty! Does the MacBook Pro 13" fit in there?


----------



## happypiano

I'm in with my first MK purchase!


----------



## Bootlover07

Hello! I am new to this forum! I am returning my dressy tote because I need a zipper instead of center snap. I've been looking at the jet set for awhile and I think that will be my spring purchase. I'm torn between sapphire and pearl gray. The sapphire is to die for but I think the gray is a great neutral. Currently my small collection consists of an astor shoulder bag in luggage and gold and the leigh satchel in black and silver. What do you guys think? If I get sapphire now do you think the pearl gray will be available later? Thank you for your help!


----------



## snh88

elianachic said:


> She looks so pretty! Does the MacBook Pro 13" fit in there?




Thank you! And it does fit nicely! I have to pack everything in my purse but the kitchen sink. That's why I love this tote


----------



## southernbelle82

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum! I am returning my dressy tote because I need a zipper instead of center snap. I've been looking at the jet set for awhile and I think that will be my spring purchase. I'm torn between sapphire and pearl gray. The sapphire is to die for but I think the gray is a great neutral. Currently my small collection consists of an astor shoulder bag in luggage and gold and the leigh satchel in black and silver. What do you guys think? If I get sapphire now do you think the pearl gray will be available later? Thank you for your help!




I would go for the sapphire, being that your collection already consist of neutrals. Plus a nice pop of color is great for spring/summer!!!


----------



## Majesticface71

Hello Everyone,

I am visiting New York City in a few weeks and am on a mission to buy the Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote in Red (with gold hardware). 

I would be so grateful if you guys could kindly let me know which department stores or, MK stores in New York you know of have this colour in stock so that I can contact them directly. The MK website is not showing this colour on there website. 

Thank you!.

Nosheen


----------



## AuntJulie

Majesticface71 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am visiting New York City in a few weeks and am on a mission to buy the Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote in Red (with gold hardware).
> 
> I would be so grateful if you guys could kindly let me know which department stores or, MK stores in New York you know of have this colour in stock so that I can contact them directly. The MK website is not showing this colour on there website.
> 
> Thank you!.
> 
> Nosheen




Macys had that one on clearance plus 25% off yesterday, so they are sold out.


----------



## southernbelle82

Majesticface71 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am visiting New York City in a few weeks and am on a mission to buy the Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Tote in Red (with gold hardware).
> 
> I would be so grateful if you guys could kindly let me know which department stores or, MK stores in New York you know of have this colour in stock so that I can contact them directly. The MK website is not showing this colour on there website.
> 
> Thank you!.
> 
> Nosheen




I'm not sure if you'll still be able to find the red in the stores.  You could try the websites for Macys, Dillards, & Nordstrom though.


----------



## tinac

For anyone that's interested, zappos.com has the Iris zip top tote on sale for $149.99, but only one in stock:
http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-saffiano-top-zip-tote-iris

and the E/W signature tote for $119.99 (also only one in stock):
http://www.zappos.com/product/8258022/color/632


----------



## tinac

tinac said:


> For anyone that's interested, zappos.com has the Iris zip top tote on sale for $149.99, but only one in stock:
> http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-saffiano-top-zip-tote-iris
> 
> and the E/W signature tote for $119.99 (also only one in stock):
> http://www.zappos.com/product/8258022/color/632


Nevermind.  Both are sold out already.


----------



## luvva handbags

iHeartMK said:


> I like them both too but since I already have a dark dune Selma, I don't want to get a bag in dark khaki since they're too similar..
> 
> I would really like a vanilla one but it looks like they don't make that color in the saffiano top zip anymore :/ I guess I'm too late in the game.


Hi Selfridges in London (look online) still have the vanilla.
 I bought one yesterday. Its not listed beside the black and luggage version though...You need to scroll to find it .
Good luck
Hope you get one


----------



## gatorgirl07

So, I went to return a pants suit I bought to Belk and while I was there, they were having a MK event. I had to buy a new bag and wallet. Here they are the jet set E/W jet set tote and jet/set vanilla zebra wallet


----------



## kingofebay

I have a few questions on this bag.. 
1. how old has the summer blue color on this bag been out?  and how old is the bag design in any other color?  There seems to be much less demand for this bag than the sutton or selma.  How does the leather quality compare? 

2. are all jet set top zip's the saffiano leather? (from macys or nordstroms not the outlet)

3. why do i see some with an "east/west" designation what does this mean?


----------



## vixan

Does anyone have a new top zip with a different tag? Mine looks different than all my others.


----------



## keishapie1973

vixan said:


> Does anyone have a new top zip with a different tag? Mine looks different than all my others.



My tag looks like this except there is nothing white behind it. It's see thru.....


----------



## vixan

tauketula said:


> My tag looks like this except there is nothing white behind it. It's see thru.....



Hmm.. maybe they were suppose to tear off the white one... I don't like that mine is different


----------



## southernbelle82

vixan said:


> Does anyone have a new top zip with a different tag? Mine looks different than all my others.




Here's mine


----------



## kingofebay

Why are these made different places, did he lower the quality?  

Putting this picture in here.

Here's a picture I just took comparing the Medium Sutton / Jet Set Zip Top / Large Sutton


----------



## paula3boys

Joining the club with my first one


----------



## southernbelle82

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580436
> 
> Joining the club with my first one




Is that color summer blue or turquoise?


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> Is that color summer blue or turquoise?




Summer blue


----------



## Moving to Texas

gatorgirl07...love the bag especially the wallet


----------



## coachluvver

I'll be joining soon but I'm torn between fuschia and summer blue. I have a summer blue bag already, but I loooove the color so much. Do I really need 2 summer blue bags?? &#128535;&#128528;


----------



## vixan

I like the outlet top zip bc its slightly larger,  just wish they came in Safiano leather


----------



## gatorgirl07

Moving to Texas said:


> gatorgirl07...love the bag especially the wallet



Thanks


----------



## amandah313

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580436
> 
> Joining the club with my first one




Very pretty!


----------



## amandah313

My first zip top tote 
The lighting is a bit off, but here she is in fuchsia!


----------



## luvluvluvpurses

Is the saffiano leather heavy?


----------



## southernbelle82

luvluvluvpurses said:


> Is the saffiano leather heavy?


                  To me the saffiano leather is lighter than regular leather


----------



## coachluvver

Yay! I can join the club! My bag arrived from Macy's today. &#128515;


----------



## paula3boys

coachluvver said:


> Yay! I can join the club! My bag arrived from Macy's today. &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2591589




Twins! I can't switch to my other purses since I got mine!


----------



## Restore724

coachluvver said:


> Yay! I can join the club! My bag arrived from Macy's today. &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2591589




Beautiful summer blue color


----------



## Restore724

amandah313 said:


> My first zip top tote
> The lighting is a bit off, but here she is in fuchsia!
> 
> View attachment 2587168




Congrats!!! I love fuchsia color too


----------



## s.a.n.d.y.

Ginsy said:


> Finally ~ my MK Jet Set Zip Top tote in Red  totally in love!!!



Is this bag the current season?   I would like to get this.


----------



## jess39

I just bought the top zip in Sapphire! Very happy with my new purse


----------



## jess39

boscobaby said:


> My outlet version, love its durability and gorgeous...


I've never seen this at Macy's or Nordstrom...does anyone know if it can be found at a non-outlet store?


----------



## jess39

jjmoon said:


> Here is zipped
> View attachment 2459566
> 
> 
> Unzipped
> View attachment 2459568
> 
> View attachment 2459570


what color is this one?


----------



## SillyShopper

jess39 said:


> I just bought the top zip in Sapphire! Very happy with my new purse





I have that one!  It's gorgeous, isn't it?  I just wore it today.....to the new and bigger MK outlet near me. Some woman asked me if I got it there and I had to disillusion her and tell her it came from a regular MK store.


----------



## SillyShopper

jess39 said:


> I've never seen this at Macy's or Nordstrom...does anyone know if it can be found at a non-outlet store?





Macy's has one on their site that looks like this. I think that the difference may be that the Macy's one has a zippered compartment in the middle of the bag and the outlet one (probably) doesn't.  I have several jet set totes from the outlet (not logo ones) and none of them have a zippered compartment in the middle.  They're just one compartment.  I'm not sure how to post a short link (new to this), but here's the link I copied from the Macy's site  
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._STYLE=Logo Bag&sp=1&spc=6&ruleId=52&slotId=1


----------



## jess39

SillyShopper said:


> I have that one!  It's gorgeous, isn't it?  I just wore it today.....to the new and bigger MK outlet near me. Some woman asked me if I got it there and I had to disillusion her and tell her it came from a regular MK store.


Its gorgeous! I exchanged my signature tote for that one and for some reason I'm feeling a little sad and still indecisive!  Maybe I just need to use my top zip and get used to it...im already wondering what i can match it with and what may not match.


----------



## jess39

SillyShopper said:


> Macy's has one on their site that looks like this. I think that the difference may be that the Macy's one has a zippered compartment in the middle of the bag and the outlet one (probably) doesn't.  I have several jet set totes from the outlet (not logo ones) and none of them have a zippered compartment in the middle.  They're just one compartment.  I'm not sure how to post a short link (new to this), but here's the link I copied from the Macy's site
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._STYLE=Logo Bag&sp=1&spc=6&ruleId=52&slotId=1


Oh so I'm guessing Macys doesnt carry the top zip logo tote...i did see their tote with the zip compartment only in the middle


----------



## Scooch

jess39 said:


> I've never seen this at Macy's or Nordstrom...does anyone know if it can be found at a non-outlet store?




I believe this particular style is an outlet exclusive.


----------



## SillyShopper

jess39 said:


> Oh so I'm guessing Macys doesnt carry the top zip logo tote...i did see their tote with the zip compartment only in the middle





I used to get mine from Macy's and Nordstrom, but I think that this particular style got banished to the outlet at some point.  Do you have a TJ Maxx, Marshall's or Nordstrom Rack near you?  I've seen lots of MK outlet bags wind up in those stores.


----------



## SillyShopper

jess39 said:


> Its gorgeous! I exchanged my signature tote for that one and for some reason I'm feeling a little sad and still indecisive!  Maybe I just need to use my top zip and get used to it...im already wondering what i can match it with and what may not match.





Blue goes with lots of colors!  First of all, there are your neutrals: black, grey, beige, white  and blue and of course, blue jeans.   Then there's a pop of color against pinks and purples and an even bigger pop of color against yellow and orange. You can also wear it with green.  


I love the top zip because it feels more secure.  Bags that don't zip or close securely tend to worry me when I'm out amongst lots of people.  You never know who may have wandering hands.


----------



## SillyShopper

jess39 said:


> Oh so I'm guessing Macys doesnt carry the top zip logo tote...i did see their tote with the zip compartment only in the middle





Okay, that's strange.  The link I copied now says that it's an unavailable product, yet I can still find it if I go to Macy's site and then to MK handbags and check logo bags.  Sorry about that.  At any rate, yes, they seem to only carry the one with the zippered middle section.


----------



## jess39

SillyShopper said:


> I used to get mine from Macy's and Nordstrom, but I think that this particular style got banished to the outlet at some point.  Do you have a TJ Maxx, Marshall's or Nordstrom Rack near you?  I've seen lots of MK outlet bags wind up in those stores.


I love TJ Maxx! Sometimes they have really nice MK bags there. Saw a black selma once and i regret not getting it  But i haven't seen the top zip as of yet


----------



## jess39

SillyShopper said:


> Blue goes with lots of colors!  First of all, there are your neutrals: black, grey, beige, white  and blue and of course, blue jeans.   Then there's a pop of color against pinks and purples and an even bigger pop of color against yellow and orange. You can also wear it with green.
> 
> 
> I love the top zip because it feels more secure.  Bags that don't zip or close securely tend to worry me when I'm out amongst lots of people.  You never know who may have wandering hands.


After i got the Top Zip i started thinking about the selma. I think i just *need* all the MK purses lol. But talking to you about our top zip in sapphire definitely helping me warm up to it! I'll definitely be trying to make my wardrobe work with my new bag


----------



## SillyShopper

jess39 said:


> After i got the Top Zip i started thinking about the selma. I think i just *need* all the MK purses lol. But talking to you about our top zip in sapphire definitely helping me warm up to it! I'll definitely be trying to make my wardrobe work with my new bag




I've been using mine since Friday.  Since I have purse ADD, I'm going to have to switch to something else tomorrow.  (Two days with the same purse is about all I can handle!)   I was already getting antsy about using this one again today, but figured it just wasn't worth changing only to go to Trader Joes and CVS!


I tend to fall in love with a particular style or a couple of styles by a designer and then I stick to them and get them in different colors.  MK does have more styles that I like than the others.  I'm pretty sure I have more MK than anything else...but no Selma.  I manage to miss that bandwagon...for now, anyway.  Never say never......


----------



## jess39

SillyShopper said:


> I've been using mine since Friday.  Since I have purse ADD, I'm going to have to switch to something else tomorrow.  (Two days with the same purse is about all I can handle!)   I was already getting antsy about using this one again today, but figured it just wasn't worth changing only to go to Trader Joes and CVS!
> 
> 
> I tend to fall in love with a particular style or a couple of styles by a designer and then I stick to them and get them in different colors.  MK does have more styles that I like than the others.  I'm pretty sure I have more MK than anything else...but no Selma.  I manage to miss that bandwagon...for now, anyway.  Never say never......




I have a black hamilton e/w and that's my main purse! It's also my first MK or designer purse so I have a soft spot for it &#128522; I usually go for neutral colors so this sapphire tote is my first ever colored bag and I do not know how to style with it as of right now. 

I actually got it 25% off with an additional 20% and it's a really good deal! So I'm sure I won't be able to exchange for anything else and have the discounts be honored &#128532; I haven't been able to use the purse because there was a weird dent in it and i want to get it exchanged for another without any dents. Maybe once I use it I may like it more


----------



## paula3boys

jess39 said:


> I have a black hamilton e/w and that's my main purse! It's also my first MK or designer purse so I have a soft spot for it &#128522; I usually go for neutral colors so this sapphire tote is my first ever colored bag and I do not know how to style with it as of right now.
> 
> I actually got it 25% off with an additional 20% and it's a really good deal! So I'm sure I won't be able to exchange for anything else and have the discounts be honored &#128532; I haven't been able to use the purse because there was a weird dent in it and i want to get it exchanged for another without any dents. Maybe once I use it I may like it more




Where did you get it for at 25/20% off?


----------



## jess39

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get it for at 25/20% off?




Macys


----------



## Bootlover07

SillyShopper said:


> Blue goes with lots of colors!  First of all, there are your neutrals: black, grey, beige, white  and blue and of course, blue jeans.   Then there's a pop of color against pinks and purples and an even bigger pop of color against yellow and orange. You can also wear it with green.
> 
> 
> I love the top zip because it feels more secure.  Bags that don't zip or close securely tend to worry me when I'm out amongst lots of people.  You never know who may have wandering hands.



Bag Twins! I got my top zip right before Easter and haven't switched out if it since. I agree that the sapphire looks great with everything. I get compliments on the color every time I carry it. My boyfriend even likes it and he could care less about purses. I had the medium sapphire sutton and returned it twice. The top zip was just way more convenient (with the zip closure) and so much more comfortable to carry.


----------



## paula3boys

My second zip top tote. First is summer blue and now raspberry (here with matching wallet)


----------



## Scooch

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2628614
> 
> My second zip top tote. First is summer blue and now raspberry (here with matching wallet)




So pretty!! Love the zip top totes!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Scooch said:


> So pretty!! Love the zip top totes!!!!




Me too! This is only style I have two of and am thinking of a third!


----------



## alikatnz

Hey everyone. I've been looking through this thread tonight trying to help me make a decision. I'm after a bag for college that'll fit my Macbook Pro 13", a Coach Darcy Medium purse or LV Zippy, a small cosmetics MxMJ bag, and my iPad mini/Kindle. Would the Zip-Top or the MacBook travel tote be best? Reason I ask is I really have my heart set on the Zip-Top and as I take the bus, something that zips up is the best idea. 

I'm in New Zealand so we don't get Michael Kors here, so having a bag will be really different from everyone else. At present I've got a MxMJ hobo and I carry my laptop in a sleeve which isn't ideal!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## paula3boys

alikatnz said:


> Hey everyone. I've been looking through this thread tonight trying to help me make a decision. I'm after a bag for college that'll fit my Macbook Pro 13", a Coach Darcy Medium purse or LV Zippy, a small cosmetics MxMJ bag, and my iPad mini/Kindle. Would the Zip-Top or the MacBook travel tote be best? Reason I ask is I really have my heart set on the Zip-Top and as I take the bus, something that zips up is the best idea.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand so we don't get Michael Kors here, so having a bag will be really different from everyone else. At present I've got a MxMJ hobo and I carry my laptop in a sleeve which isn't ideal!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!




That's too much for the zip top tote. You should get the travel tote instead


----------



## Scrock

What fabric is the logo tote?


----------



## Restore724

*Top Zip Tote in Pale Gold pebbled leather  (outlet version)
* The leather is soft, lightweight and unstructured. It's great summer neutral color.


----------



## Scooch

Restore724 said:


> *Top Zip Tote in Pale Gold pebbled leather  (outlet version)
> * The leather is soft, lightweight and unstructured. It's great summer neutral color.




Beautiful!!!! Recent purchase?


----------



## Restore724

Scooch said:


> Beautiful!!!! Recent purchase?



Thanks!  Yes, its available at MK outlets now!


----------



## SillyShopper

paula3boys said:


> That's too much for the zip top tote. You should get the travel tote instead





alikatnz said:


> Hey everyone. I've been looking through this thread tonight trying to help me make a decision. I'm after a bag for college that'll fit my Macbook Pro 13", a Coach Darcy Medium purse or LV Zippy, a small cosmetics MxMJ bag, and my iPad mini/Kindle. Would the Zip-Top or the MacBook travel tote be best? Reason I ask is I really have my heart set on the Zip-Top and as I take the bus, something that zips up is the best idea.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand so we don't get Michael Kors here, so having a bag will be really different from everyone else. At present I've got a MxMJ hobo and I carry my laptop in a sleeve which isn't ideal!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I agree about the travel tote being more accommodating for your needs. Be sure to look for one that's described as the multifunction version. It has a compartment that's zippered in the middle of the bag, whereas the regular medium travel tote doesn't, nor does it zip up. If you want to feel safer on the bus, you can at least keep your wallet and important stuff in the zippered section.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:


> *Top Zip Tote in Pale Gold pebbled leather  (outlet version)
> * The leather is soft, lightweight and unstructured. It's great summer neutral color.



Love this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Restore724 said:


> *Top Zip Tote in Pale Gold pebbled leather  (outlet version)*
> The leather is soft, lightweight and unstructured. It's great summer neutral color.


 

That's pretty!  Congrats!

I'm hoping to get to a MK outlet soon and that's what I want to find - a zip top tote.  Cannot wait!


----------



## Uthra11

Restore724 said:


> *Top Zip Tote in Pale Gold pebbled leather  (outlet version)
> * The leather is soft, lightweight and unstructured. It's great summer neutral color.




Bag looks awesome! Do you mind telling how much this is?


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this!


*Thanks Friend! I love it too.
*


NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's pretty!  Congrats!
> I'm hoping to get to a MK outlet soon and that's what I want to find - a zip top tote.  Cannot wait!


*Thanks! I hope you find tote. Can't wait to see pics!*



Uthra11 said:


> Bag looks awesome! Do you mind telling how much this is?


*Thanks! MSRP $228*


----------



## alikatnz

Bought my first one today on sale from Nordstrom. Going to look at Laptop bags separately when I arrive in LA. Got one in Raspberry - and looking at the pictures on Nordstrom, I think it has silver hardware? Can anyone confirm this?

I don't usually buy such bold colour choices. I did want this in sapphire, but I'll take the raspberry. Planning on hitting the factory stores once I get to LA 

It'll be the longest three weeks while I wait for my flights to LA from NZ!


----------



## paula3boys

alikatnz said:


> Bought my first one today on sale from Nordstrom. Going to look at Laptop bags separately when I arrive in LA. Got one in Raspberry - and looking at the pictures on Nordstrom, I think it has silver hardware? Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually buy such bold colour choices. I did want this in sapphire, but I'll take the raspberry. Planning on hitting the factory stores once I get to LA
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be the longest three weeks while I wait for my flights to LA from NZ!




I have it and it's gold hardware.


----------



## purrfectlove

paula3boys said:


> I have it and it's gold hardware.



I have also been looking at the Top Zip tote in raspberry on Nordstrom's website and I also got the impression that the hardware was silver.

Can anyone tell me if raspberry comes in both silver and gold hardware? 

I'd also like advice please on the Macy's F&F event

I do not live in the US but my husband will be in the country next week on business. I thought I could buy from Macys online using the "FRIENDS" discount code,giving me the 25% discount, then have him collect the handbag for me. Can someone please tell me if he would need to show some sort of F&F card when collecting or since it's been purchased online, does he just need to collect. Thanks....


----------



## Bootlover07

Here is my bag in sapphire! I get so many compliments and it's so comfy; best purchase of the year!


----------



## paula3boys

purrfectlove said:


> I have also been looking at the Top Zip tote in raspberry on Nordstrom's website and I also got the impression that the hardware was silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if raspberry comes in both silver and gold hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like advice please on the Macy's F&F event
> 
> 
> 
> I do not live in the US but my husband will be in the country next week on business. I thought I could buy from Macys online using the "FRIENDS" discount code,giving me the 25% discount, then have him collect the handbag for me. Can someone please tell me if he would need to show some sort of F&F card when collecting or since it's been purchased online, does he just need to collect. Thanks....




Bought the raspberry at two different stores, Belk and Nordstrom. Both gold hardware. Both look fuschia but tagged raspberry


----------



## purrfectlove

paula3boys said:


> Bought the raspberry at two different stores, Belk and Nordstrom. Both gold hardware. Both look fuschia but tagged raspberry



Hi, Thanks for the info. I'm hoping that the bag will have the gold hardware and it's just a bad photograph, but after the problems that you seem to be having with your raspberry, then maybe I shouldn't be so sure  :wondering


----------



## farris2

Boo went to outlet to get this in monogram vanilla and they didn't have them . 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## farris2

Bag Fetish said:


> Post your top zip totes here... logo or leather...
> 
> My first, brown logo (outlet version) I purchased while in Vegas in June...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it to death!!




Does anyone have the style number for this?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

farris2 said:


> Does anyone have the style number for this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


It's 35T2GTTT8B. Taken directly from my own tag.


----------



## pinkingofyou

Ladies, do you prefer this style over the Signature Tote - the one with the divided compartments? I have this version in the brown and vanilla and am really leaning towards the Signature version. Thoughts?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

pinkingofyou said:


> Ladies, do you prefer this style over the Signature Tote - the one with the divided compartments? I have this version in the brown and vanilla and am really leaning towards the Signature version. Thoughts?


I like this version without the compartments. I keep my purses very neat and tidy so I really don't have a need for the extra large compartments


----------



## farris2

I wish the totes were bigger but they are still lovely.


----------



## BonBonz

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> It's 35T2GTTT8B. Taken directly from my own tag.




Do you recall the price of the outlet version? Was it $198?


----------



## Scooch

I believe the outlet version is 199


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Scooch said:


> I believe the outlet version is 199


Yup


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Hi All - I had posted a thread about 6 weeks about my order with Neiman Marcus - She Finally arrived and here she is Monogrammed Jet Set Top-Zip Tote


----------



## jojon21

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi All - I had posted a thread about 6 weeks about my order with Neiman Marcus - She Finally arrived and here she is Monogrammed Jet Set Top-Zip Tote
> View attachment 2665914



That turned out lovely - very classy!  Did you have to wait the full 6 weeks for the monogram?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

jojon21 said:


> That turned out lovely - very classy!  Did you have to wait the full 6 weeks for the monogram?



YES! The wait was too long, but i feel it's worth it if you want a personalized item. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Shanelle87

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is my bag in sapphire! I get so many compliments and it's so comfy; best purchase of the year!


I just purchased the same one today!! I was torn between this one and the medium Macbook tote...I chose this one because it has a zip top closure & it looks more practical!! I love it so far!!


----------



## paula3boys

Finally my sapphire and this time not damaged!


----------



## GinnyLL

Anyone know the name of this bag? I can't make new posts yet since I am new. I have spent hours and cannot find the name of it. 


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/532058143450445173/


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2672626
> 
> 
> Finally my sapphire and this time not damaged!



Bag twins!!! You will LOVE this bag! I constantly get compliments on it and you can fit a ton of stuff in it!


----------



## Kc14

Hello all, I am wondering if the saffiano tote would look too large on me? I am five feet and a hundred pounds. Looking for opinions! Also do you think luggage or dark dune would be more versatile? Thanks!


----------



## Bootlover07

Kc14 said:


> Hello all, I am wondering if the saffiano tote would look too large on me? I am five feet and a hundred pounds. Looking for opinions! Also do you think luggage or dark dune would be more versatile? Thanks!




Hi!

I don't think it would look too big on you at all. I'm 5'3 and around 116  and I always got frustrated because a lot of MK bags looked so cute online but were too big for my frame. The top zip was perfect because it's very roomy and structured but not overwhelming if you are petite.

As far as color goes, that's a tough one! Both are gorgeous and would go with a lot. I have a luggage bag and LOVE the color; I don't own dark dune but I drooled over a selma in that color at the mall. You can't go wrong with either; I'd look at both in person and see which one grabs you the most! Hope that helps


----------



## Kc14

I've seen both in person and like both! Lol. Decisions decisions  Is the top of the bag comfortable under your shoulder? (since it is wider...if that makes sense


----------



## Bootlover07

Kc14 said:


> I've seen both in person and like both! Lol. Decisions decisions  Is the top of the bag comfortable under your shoulder? (since it is wider...if that makes sense




Makes total sense! I have it in sapphire and it seriously is the most comfortable bag I own. I even took it to Austin when my friends and I were walking around a ton and it was still good. Are you wanting this to be an all season every day bag? If so I would maybe go with the dark dune. The luggage is gorgeous and goes with everything (even black) but I think dark dune would be prettier with lighter colors. I honestly can't choose though lol!!


----------



## Kc14

I know! It's rough. Yes, it would be an everyday all season bag. I'm a stay at home mom and wear more dark colors ( navy, black, gray) so I'm thinking luggage...


----------



## Scooch

I am seriously eyeing this bag in dark dune! So that's my vote!


----------



## Bootlover07

Kc14 said:


> I know! It's rough. Yes, it would be an everyday all season bag. I'm a stay at home mom and wear more dark colors ( navy, black, gray) so I'm thinking luggage...




I think if you normally wear darker colors the luggage will be a really nice contrast. It's a gorgeous rich brown. However, you can't go wrong with either one. Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## grace04

Kc14 said:


> I know! It's rough. Yes, it would be an everyday all season bag. I'm a stay at home mom and wear more dark colors ( navy, black, gray) so I'm thinking luggage...



I have this bag in luggage, and it goes with absolutely everything.  Love the luggage color.


----------



## ubo22

Kc14 said:


> I know! It's rough. Yes, it would be an everyday all season bag. I'm a stay at home mom and wear more dark colors ( navy, black, gray) so I'm thinking luggage...


Good luck with your color choice.  Both colors will go with everything and are every day, all season colors, so it just depends on your preference.  Dark dune is more of a muted neutral (brownish grey/taupe) so looks good on bags with more hardware and embellishments.  It's a very classy color.  Luggage is a rich brown that goes with everything.  This shade of brown is very appealing and stands on its own. Based on your wardrobe colors, I would lean a bit more towards dark dune.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## alikatnz

If I wasn't so broke after shopping my way around California, I'd be ordered myself a Pearl Grey and a Dune. I picked up my first Top Zip tote in LA in June, in Raspberry. And I'm in LOVE. Can't wait to get some more. Fortunately getting them here won't be much of a problem... got a freight forwarding company to ship the bags to in Oregon. Hello to no sales tax!


----------



## bellevie0891

Love all your Zip Tops! I want to add one to my collection... If I can actually choose a color 

All the colors are great and the black is sooo classy!


----------



## Bootlover07

bellevie0891 said:


> Love all your Zip Tops! I want to add one to my collection... If I can actually choose a color
> 
> All the colors are great and the black is sooo classy!




Weren't you looking at the grape before? I vote for that or mandarin! Macy's has it in heritage blue too, which is similar to last year's summer blue.


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Weren't you looking at the grape before? I vote for that or mandarin! Macy's has it in heritage blue too, which is similar to last year's summer blue.




I should have bought the Aqua one I seen on clearance this summer... Haven't seen one I've loved as much since. I've been eyeing the Black... If I ever happen upon a Dark Dune I'd scoop it up right away. 

It looks like such a great tote! Just need to choose a color that would work for me


----------



## Bootlover07

bellevie0891 said:


> I should have bought the Aqua one I seen on clearance this summer... Haven't seen one I've loved as much since. I've been eyeing the Black... If I ever happen upon a Dark Dune I'd scoop it up right away.
> 
> It looks like such a great tote! Just need to choose a color that would work for me




It is a great tote! I've been thinking it's almost time to break mine out again. If you haven't seen any you adore yet then I bet you will once the new spring colors start coming. That's when aqua came last year.


----------



## JVXOXO

I've only had it for about a week now but I'm in love! It fits everything I need and just looks so sharp. I definitely want this bag in other colors.


----------



## bellevie0891

JVXOXO said:


> I've only had it for about a week now but I'm in love! It fits everything I need and just looks so sharp. I definitely want this bag in other colors.




Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## coivcte

Will be joining the club soon


----------



## Bootlover07

Just switched back into this lovely! This really is one of the best purchases I ever made; love the simple style and the sapphire!


----------



## SillyShopper

JVXOXO said:


> I've only had it for about a week now but I'm in love! It fits everything I need and just looks so sharp. I definitely want this bag in other colors.


 


This is my favorite style and probably the first style I ever bought by MK.  That was back when Macys and Nordstrom still sold the normal leather with the beige leather handles which is now only at the oulets.  It's so useful and very addictive.  I have it in lots of colors.  Yes, I'm addicted to it.  Not looking for an intervention so don't anyone stop me from getting more.  I still need a purple one!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm watching today's episode of The Bold and the Beautiful. In the first scene, Brooke is carrying this bag in pearl grey!!!!&#128512;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm watching today's episode of The Bold and the Beautiful. In the first scene, Brooke is carrying this bag in pearl grey!!!!&#128512;



I noticed that today too! I had to rewind to make sure. Last year she carried a large Coach Phoebe in Chestnut quite often.


----------



## coivcte

coivcte said:


> Will be joining the club soon



Loving it!!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Loving it!!!


Love that violet (or is it grape?) color with the leopard print scarf!


----------



## coivcte

coivcte said:


> Will be joining the club soon





ubo22 said:


> Love that violet (or is it grape?) color with the leopard print scarf!



It's the new Grape with SHW which I have been longing for...........
Thank you ubo22, you are so helpful and kind, one of the nicest on this forum!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love your jet set with the charm!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Loving it!!!




Welcome to the club! Cute charm


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Loving it!!!




Wow! That color is gorgeous on that bag!


----------



## cny1941

coivcte said:


> Loving it!!!




Beautiful. Love everything about this tote and SHW is a plus!


----------



## coivcte

Thank you everyone. Because I live in Australia, I didn't get to see the colour Grape in person.
So it was a gamble but I love the colour purple and I'm a fan of anything silver.
I'm so glad I ordered it as the Grape is not as dark as I thought, the colour is hard to capture on camera and changes dramatically depending on lighting.
Anyhow enjoying it now!!!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Hi Ladies I'm new to purse forum but have been reading through all the posts for a while - everyone's bags are GORGEOUS!
I received my first MK bag as a christmas present, a large selma in the luggage colour. It seems I've now been bitten by the MK bug as I'm dying to get another!! 
I have fallen in love with the zip top tote in the colour dark dune but I can't seem to find it in this colour anywhere!!  has this colour been discontinued? Does anyone know where I can find it in the UK? I can't find it on eBay either. Would even order from US but unsure about all the postage charges and tax etc 

I've found a few dark dune totes on eBay, but these are the ones with an open top (in three sections) that do not have external pockets. How do these compare to the zip top tote? It seems like they have less shape to them. 

Lastly, are the pearl grey and dark dune totes much different in colour? Dying to get the dark dune but if all fails I've found the zip top tote in pearl grey on the harrods website

Thanks in advance! X


----------



## mrsn03

I love this style! Especially for summer. Would be nice to have this style with studs like the open jet set with the clamp.


----------



## paula3boys

My new Mandarin





My three jet set zip top totes - summer blue, mandarin, sapphire
Sorry for the horrible pics my iPad Air takes!


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2891558
> 
> My new Mandarin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891559
> 
> My three jet set zip top totes - summer blue, mandarin, sapphire
> Sorry for the horrible pics my iPad Air takes!




Pretty pretty!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2891558
> 
> My new Mandarin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891559
> 
> My three jet set zip top totes - summer blue, mandarin, sapphire
> Sorry for the horrible pics my iPad Air takes!


Love that mandarin and the blues.  Are you going to keep both summer blue and sapphire?


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Love that mandarin and the blues.  Are you going to keep both summer blue and sapphire?



I have kept them for about a year now and have no plans to get rid of either so far. I had debated it for a short period, but it is so hard to choose just one! I love both colors.


----------



## mollyloves

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2891558
> 
> My new Mandarin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891559
> 
> My three jet set zip top totes - summer blue, mandarin, sapphire
> Sorry for the horrible pics my iPad Air takes!


 


Those colors look gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

The Jet Set Tote, is right up there with the Selmas and Hamiltons in popularity. All three are highly faked, but none quite as much as the Jet Set Tote. We see so many of them on ebay it is awful. So be careful where or who you purchase from.


----------



## southernbelle82

I got my mom the red jet set zip tote for her birthday and I'm just about to die to give it to her!!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> I got my mom the red jet set zip tote for her birthday and I'm just about to die to give it to her!!!! I'm so excited!!!!




Which shade of red? Any pics? Love this style so much


----------



## paula3boys

Bumping my favorite thread up and also sharing the new size of this tote!


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-size-jet-set-zip-top-tote-901947.html

What do you ladies think?


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> Bumping my favorite thread up and also sharing the new size of this tote!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-size-jet-set-zip-top-tote-901947.html
> 
> What do you ladies think?



Pretty! I love the blush colour.


----------



## HeatherL

Hi all!!! I'm in the club!!!  I got this on Thursday and am using it until I pick up my aquamarine large Selma tomorrow [emoji2]
This is the first time in posting a pic so I hope it comes out ok.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 2974867
> 
> 
> Hi all!!! I'm in the club!!!  I got this on Thursday and am using it until I pick up my aquamarine large Selma tomorrow [emoji2]
> This is the first time in posting a pic so I hope it comes out ok.



LOVE IT! What color is this?? Purple always makes me happy


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> LOVE IT! What color is this?? Purple always makes me happy




It's Grape.  I got it off eBay for a decent price.  Thank you, purple always makes me happy too!  I must say grape is a little on the darker side and think it's better suited for Fall/Winter, but I'm open to someone telling me I can wear it year round[emoji2]


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> It's Grape.  I got it off eBay for a decent price.  Thank you, purple always makes me happy too!  I must say grape is a little on the darker side and think it's better suited for Fall/Winter, but I'm open to someone telling me I can wear it year round[emoji2]



Purple is definitely a year round color! I consider it a neutral - love it with black or white outfits, with prints, even with browns, greens, pinks, etc. I just haven't added one to my collection yet!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> It's Grape.  I got it off eBay for a decent price.  Thank you, purple always makes me happy too!  I must say grape is a little on the darker side and think it's better suited for Fall/Winter, but I'm open to someone telling me I can wear it year round[emoji2]




Yes, I bought a grape Selma a while back and returned it as it wasn't as bright as I'd wanted. BUT I love it on the zip top and think that bag could be carried year round. I feel like that bag is cute in warmer seasons because it's so casually chic.


----------



## Minkette

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 2974867
> 
> 
> Hi all!!! I'm in the club!!!  I got this on Thursday and am using it until I pick up my aquamarine large Selma tomorrow [emoji2]
> This is the first time in posting a pic so I hope it comes out ok.




Gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Purple is definitely a year round color! I consider it a neutral - love it with black or white outfits, with prints, even with browns, greens, pinks, etc. I just haven't added one to my collection yet!




Thanks, this makes sense!!!  Purple is one of my favorite colors so I had to get a bag in grape and I love it!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I bought a grape Selma a while back and returned it as it wasn't as bright as I'd wanted. BUT I love it on the zip top and think that bag could be carried year round. I feel like that bag is cute in warmer seasons because it's so casually chic.




It's funny how some colors with certain bags either make the bag or break the bag!!  In a way, I love all the colors but it can certainly be VERY dangerous too.   I understand the obsession of wanting a bag in multiple colors. I will now have this as an all  season bag!!  I love it "casually chic"!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 2974867
> 
> 
> Hi all!!! I'm in the club!!!  I got this on Thursday and am using it until I pick up my aquamarine large Selma tomorrow [emoji2]
> This is the first time in posting a pic so I hope it comes out ok.


That color on that bag is perfect, especially with the silver hardware.  Definitely could be worn year round.  Great choice!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> It's funny how some colors with certain bags either make the bag or break the bag!!  In a way, I love all the colors but it can certainly be VERY dangerous too.   I understand the obsession of wanting a bag in multiple colors. I will now have this as an all  season bag!!  I love it "casually chic"!!!




I know, and I also like different bags in the same color LOL!!! I have two sapphire bags. I also have a pearl grey Selma but love that color on everything else too!!


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> That color on that bag is perfect, especially with the silver hardware.  Definitely could be worn year round.  Great choice!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi Ladies I'm new to purse forum but have been reading through all the posts for a while - everyone's bags are GORGEOUS!
> I received my first MK bag as a christmas present, a large selma in the luggage colour. It seems I've now been bitten by the MK bug as I'm dying to get another!!
> I have fallen in love with the zip top tote in the colour dark dune but I can't seem to find it in this colour anywhere!!  has this colour been discontinued? Does anyone know where I can find it in the UK? I can't find it on eBay either. Would even order from US but unsure about all the postage charges and tax etc
> 
> I've found a few dark dune totes on eBay, but these are the ones with an open top (in three sections) that do not have external pockets. How do these compare to the zip top tote? It seems like they have less shape to them.
> 
> Lastly, are the pearl grey and dark dune totes much different in colour? Dying to get the dark dune but if all fails I've found the zip top tote in pearl grey on the harrods website
> 
> Thanks in advance! X



IDK if you're still looking for the DD zip top tote but I saw it at MK Regent St yesterday.


----------



## ubo22

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi Ladies I'm new to purse forum but have been reading through all the posts for a while - everyone's bags are GORGEOUS!
> I received my first MK bag as a christmas present, a large selma in the luggage colour. It seems I've now been bitten by the MK bug as I'm dying to get another!!
> I have fallen in love with the zip top tote in the colour dark dune but I can't seem to find it in this colour anywhere!!  has this colour been discontinued? Does anyone know where I can find it in the UK? I can't find it on eBay either. Would even order from US but unsure about all the postage charges and tax etc
> 
> I've found a few dark dune totes on eBay, but these are the ones with an open top (in three sections) that do not have external pockets. How do these compare to the zip top tote? It seems like they have less shape to them.
> 
> Lastly, are the pearl grey and dark dune totes much different in colour? Dying to get the dark dune but if all fails I've found the zip top tote in pearl grey on the harrods website
> 
> Thanks in advance! X


I also have a large luggage Selma.  Bag twins!  

Pearl grey and dark dune are completely different colors.  Pearl grey is a light, silvery grey with silver hardware.  Dark dune is a brownish-grey taupe with gold hardware.  Both are beautiful colors, but completely different.

The jet set zip top tote does seem to have more shape/structure than the open top jet set totes.  I'd go with the zip top if you can get your hands on one in the color you want.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I also have a large luggage Selma.  Bag twins!
> 
> Pearl grey and dark dune are completely different colors.  Pearl grey is a light, silvery grey with silver hardware.  Dark dune is a brownish-grey taupe with gold hardware.  Both are beautiful colors, but completely different.
> 
> The jet set zip top tote does seem to have more shape/structure than the open top jet set totes.  I'd go with the zip top if you can get your hands on one in the color you want.




+1! I had purchased an open top jet set in sapphire and returned it for the top zip. The open top is kinda heavy and the straps weren't as comfortable. Also, I'd rather have a zipper.


----------



## Scooch

Macy's FF sale [emoji4]


----------



## kerriberri76

Scooch said:


> Macy's FF sale [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979149




Great bag!


----------



## paula3boys

Regular version and new travel version compared


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Do any of you ladies use the side pockets of your totes? The reason I ask is because I have the PVC tote and I use the side pockets for my iphone 6 Plus. I am wondering if the saffiano tote side pockets would fit my phone?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

paula3boys said:


> Regular version and new travel version compared
> View attachment 2989707
> 
> View attachment 2989709
> 
> View attachment 2989710



Do you use the side pockets of your tote?


----------



## frzsri

Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Chilli


----------



## paula3boys

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Do you use the side pockets of your tote?




Not really. I have 3 and don't use the pockets


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

frzsri said:


> Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Chilli
> 
> View attachment 3001644




Cute, I love the LV charm.


----------



## frzsri

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Cute, I love the LV charm.




Thanks, I [emoji173]&#65039; it too!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I'm so annoyed I ordered the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Raspberry/Silver a couple days ago and I will not receive until May 28th.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Not really. I have 3 and don't use the pockets


Interesting.  When I saw this bag in store, I couldn't figure out how anyone would be able to fit anything in the side pockets.  The pockets seemed to curve too much around the bag to accommodate anything.  Your comment confirms my thoughts.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Interesting.  When I saw this bag in store, I couldn't figure out how anyone would be able to fit anything in the side pockets.  The pockets seemed to curve too much around the bag to accommodate anything.  Your comment confirms my thoughts.




I could slip my old iPhone in it but I don't care for the look so never do. I have more than enough room inside for my stuff


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

ubo22 said:


> Interesting.  When I saw this bag in store, I couldn't figure out how anyone would be able to fit anything in the side pockets.  The pockets seemed to curve too much around the bag to accommodate anything.  Your comment confirms my thoughts.



I actually tried it today my iPhone 6 plus it did fit and I prefer the look of it better than the wedge look when the phone is not in the pocket.


----------



## Hannahhcz

i'm deciding about buying one, i have large hamilton but although i love it, its not as practical as i expected...so i guess jet set is the next


----------



## rosevelours

Hannahhcz said:


> i'm deciding about buying one, i have large hamilton but although i love it, its not as practical as i expected...so i guess jet set is the next


Please explain, why the large hamilton is not practical? You mean the n/s version?

I consider the hamilton n/s also and would be lucky to hear your experience


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Hannahhcz said:


> i'm deciding about buying one, i have large hamilton but although i love it, its not as practical as i expected...so i guess jet set is the next




Yes, I had a Hamilton too and I did not think it was too practical but it sure was a beautiful bag.


----------



## ubo22

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I actually tried it today my iPhone 6 plus it did fit and I prefer the look of it better than the wedge look when the phone is not in the pocket.


So are you saying that with your phone in the outer pocket it expands the bag somehow? (i.e., less wedge shaped)  Can you post pictures with your phone in the outer pocket?


----------



## ubo22

Hannahhcz said:


> i'm deciding about buying one, i have large hamilton but although i love it, its not as practical as i expected...so i guess jet set is the next


 


hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Yes, I had a Hamilton too and I did not think it was too practical but it sure was a beautiful bag.


The n/s Hamilton tote is a very classy, dressy handbag.  I love mine.  I can imagine that if you want something more casual that can be zipped closed and carried a little more effortlessly that the Jet Set top zip tote would be preferable.


----------



## Hannahhcz

rosevelours said:


> Please explain, why the large hamilton is not practical? You mean the n/s version?
> 
> I consider the hamilton n/s also and would be lucky to hear your experience


yes, the n/s version. Well i think its a bit heavy (to carry around in your hand - for me its not comfortable to carry hamilton on my shoulder) and also its huge but it doesn't fit much...i'm really sad about that 'cause i love how classy this bag looks..but comfort and space is the deal breaker for me


----------



## rosevelours

Hannahhcz said:


> yes, the n/s version. Well i think its a bit heavy (to carry around in your hand - for me its not comfortable to carry hamilton on my shoulder) and also its huge but it doesn't fit much...i'm really sad about that 'cause i love how classy this bag looks..but comfort and space is the deal breaker for me




thank you for your opinionI comfort and space is also very important to me. I really can't wait to get the hamilton and "have a look"


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

ubo22 said:


> So are you saying that with your phone in the outer pocket it expands the bag somehow? (i.e., less wedge shaped)  Can you post pictures with your phone in the outer pocket?




I don't have my bag yet unfortunately. When I went to Macy's I tried it out and yes it's less wedge shaped on the side if that makes sense.


----------



## ubo22

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I don't have my bag yet unfortunately. When I went to Macy's I tried it out and yes it's less wedge shaped on the side if that makes sense.


Thanks, that makes sense.  What color did you get?

If anyone has pictures of the outer pockets with something in them, I'd love to see how it looks.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

ubo22 said:


> Thanks, that makes sense.  What color did you get?
> 
> If anyone has pictures of the outer pockets with something in them, I'd love to see how it looks.




I got raspberry/Silver I get it on Tuesday and I will do reveal. I will add a picture of my phone in one of the side pockets.


----------



## ubo22

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I got raspberry/Silver I get it on Tuesday and I will do reveal. I will add a picture of my phone in one of the side pockets.


Thank you!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Do any of you lovely ladies know what size purse to go I should order for this tote?


----------



## keishapie1973

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies know what size purse to go I should order for this tote?



I owned the original size and found it to be perfect. I was able to fit all my items with room to spare. I also love the new size tote. I'm planning to get it once it released to the department stores. I'll use it mostly when I'm out all day for my kids sporting events.  I've been waiting on mk to release a lightweight zip tote to my liking......


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

It looks like the Jumbo would be the best option based off of pursetogo.net I will do a reveal once I get the bag and then an interior reveal once I get the purse to go in Jumbo.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.


----------



## grace04

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009762
> View attachment 3009763
> View attachment 3009764
> View attachment 3009765



Very pretty!  Love the color - perfect for spring or anytime you want a gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## ubo22

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009762
> View attachment 3009763
> View attachment 3009764
> View attachment 3009765


Thanks for the pics.  Love it!  I can see your phone in the outside pocket in one photo.  Does it comfortably fit in there when the bag is zipped up?


----------



## paula3boys

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009762
> View attachment 3009763
> View attachment 3009764
> View attachment 3009765




Where did you get the Hello Kitty compact? So cute


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get the Hello Kitty compact? So cute




I got it at Sephora years ago lol.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for the pics.  Love it!  I can see your phone in the outside pocket in one photo.  Does it comfortably fit in there when the bag is zipped up?




Yes, its a bit tight but fits pretty well and I prefer it unzipped.


----------



## HesitantShopper

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009762
> View attachment 3009763
> View attachment 3009764
> View attachment 3009765



very pretty! love all the organization with this style. How are you finding the outside pocket? i know when i looked at them a few months ago they are a tad stiff i was worried it might be hard to keep my phone in there.


----------



## BeachBagGal

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009762
> View attachment 3009763
> View attachment 3009764
> View attachment 3009765


Nice! Love that color!!! The more I see reveals of Raspberry bags the more I want that color in something!! lol


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! love all the organization with this style. How are you finding the outside pocket? i know when i looked at them a few months ago they are a tad stiff i was worried it might be hard to keep my phone in there.




I find the outside pockets work pretty well. The saffiano is a bit stiff but it has the cloth liner inside which makes them a bit more flexible.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thought I would add my Zip Top Totes to the clubhouse...

Aqua
View attachment 3010732


Peanut
View attachment 3010734


Aquamarine
View attachment 3010736


Brown Mono
View attachment 3010737


Vanilla Mono
View attachment 3010738


I'm sensing a color trend here..... I might want to add a different color family next time, lol. Like pink maybe.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thought I would add my Zip Top Totes to the clubhouse...
> 
> Aqua
> View attachment 3010732
> 
> 
> Peanut
> View attachment 3010734
> 
> 
> Aquamarine
> View attachment 3010736
> 
> 
> Brown Mono
> View attachment 3010737
> 
> 
> Vanilla Mono
> View attachment 3010738
> 
> 
> I'm sensing a color trend here..... I might want to add a different color family next time, lol. Like pink maybe.




Lmao. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I debated keeping both summer blue and sapphire but couldn't imagine being without either so kept them. I really want to see tile blue but I shouldn't! Ha ha. I have mandarin and it is a fun change. I forced myself to other styles to change it up but this is my fave


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thought I would add my Zip Top Totes to the clubhouse...
> 
> Aqua
> View attachment 3010732
> 
> 
> Peanut
> View attachment 3010734
> 
> 
> Aquamarine
> View attachment 3010736
> 
> 
> Brown Mono
> View attachment 3010737
> 
> 
> Vanilla Mono
> View attachment 3010738
> 
> 
> I'm sensing a color trend here..... I might want to add a different color family next time, lol. Like pink maybe.




Love love love that Aqua from last year! It's the color that first made me notice this style. Still wishing I had gotten one [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok, I got my first Jet Set Zip Top Tote today!! I took a few pictures so everyone could see the raspberry color and I also did a what fits in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009762
> View attachment 3009763
> View attachment 3009764
> View attachment 3009765


 
Love the raspberry color!  Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Lmao. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I debated keeping both summer blue and sapphire but couldn't imagine being without either so kept them. I really want to see tile blue but I shouldn't! Ha ha. I have mandarin and it is a fun change. I forced myself to other styles to change it up but this is my fave




LOL, I am bad about buying multiples of an item I love.  I figure why not get all the colors?  




bellevie0891 said:


> Love love love that Aqua from last year! It's the color that first made me notice this style. Still wishing I had gotten one [emoji7]


I wasn't going to get anything in the Aqua because I thought it had too much green in it, but I kept looking at it in the store - and when Belk put it on 40% off clearance I had to get one.  You know - they twisted my arm, lol.  I'm hopeless....


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, I am bad about buying multiples of an item I love.  I figure why not get all the colors?
> 
> ....




Ditto. My purses, shirts, and Converse lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Ditto. My purses, shirts, and Converse lol


 
Oh yeah.... I have multiple colors in my converse as well.  Love my Chucks.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't stand it. I had to get my Electric Blue and I'm so happy I did. I adore this color. 

I even got one from the back, still all wrapped up. 

Happy Dance!! 

View attachment 3012972

View attachment 3012973

View attachment 3012974

View attachment 3012975


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't stand it. I had to get my Electric Blue and I'm so happy I did. I adore this color.
> 
> I even got one from the back, still all wrapped up.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> 
> View attachment 3012972
> 
> View attachment 3012973
> 
> View attachment 3012974
> 
> View attachment 3012975




Gorgeous


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous




Thanks!  I lost out on Sapphire in this bag so I decided not to wait. I figure the deals I get on other bags offsets the ones I don't, lol.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I lost out on Sapphire in this bag so I decided not to wait. I figure the deals I get on other bags offsets the ones I don't, lol.




That's how I do it too! I keep running tab of purchases and what I sell, etc. I'm always getting good deals and selling others for about what I paid. I've only ever paid fp on one bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> That's how I do it too! I keep running tab of purchases and what I sell, etc. I'm always getting good deals and selling others for about what I paid. I've only ever paid fp on one bag




That's pretty good! I figure mine evens out along the way. 

And I try to carry every bag so they all get used. I just switch out very day, which I enjoy.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi, can I join the club here? [emoji4]


----------



## lesliehallur

Pammy85 said:


> Hi, can I join the club here? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3014361
> View attachment 3014362


^ Thats so gorgeous! I have the traveler top zip version in the same colour. I'm thinking, I should get this too!


----------



## Pammy85

lesliehallur said:


> ^ Thats so gorgeous! I have the traveler top zip version in the same colour. I'm thinking, I should get this too!




Hi, thank you. I believe your traveler bag will look gorgeous on you too. Navy blue is always a nice colour all year round! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pammy85 said:


> Hi, can I join the club here? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3014361
> View attachment 3014362




Love this in Navy. So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Pammy85

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love this in Navy. So pretty! Congrats!




Hi,

Thank you! I love your sapphire blue bag too!! Inspire me to get that colour for the MK wallet. [emoji4]

Regards.


----------



## gdragon

hi ladies, my first post here.
I would like to ask, whether the Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote on Macy's website is saffiano leather? 
link: Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote


----------



## keishapie1973

gdragon said:


> hi ladies, my first post here.
> I would like to ask, whether the Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote on Macy's website is saffiano leather?
> link: Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote



Yes, it is saffiano and a really great tote.....


----------



## Pammy85

gdragon said:


> hi ladies, my first post here.
> 
> I would like to ask, whether the Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote on Macy's website is saffiano leather?
> 
> link: Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote




Yup correct but the product seems not available. [emoji4]


----------



## MDT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't stand it. I had to get my Electric Blue and I'm so happy I did. I adore this color.
> 
> I even got one from the back, still all wrapped up.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> 
> View attachment 3012972
> 
> View attachment 3012973
> 
> View attachment 3012974
> 
> View attachment 3012975



I did the same as you! Didn't want to wait for a sale or clearance. It was love at first sight! I was going to order online, but I've had bad luck with damaged items lately so I walked into Macy's and ended up getting one from the back all wrapped up and new. I've never had a top zip tote but I can already tell this is going to be my favorite bag. Already had her out at my daughter's doctor appointment this morning!


----------



## Pammy85

MDT said:


> I did the same as you! Didn't want to wait for a sale or clearance. It was love at first sight! I was going to order online, but I've had bad luck with damaged items lately so I walked into Macy's and ended up getting one from the back all wrapped up and new. I've never had a top zip tote but I can already tell this is going to be my favorite bag. Already had her out at my daughter's doctor appointment this morning!




Very beautiful nice bag!!! Sure is tempting to get 1 for myself [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> I did the same as you! Didn't want to wait for a sale or clearance. It was love at first sight! I was going to order online, but I've had bad luck with damaged items lately so I walked into Macy's and ended up getting one from the back all wrapped up and new. I've never had a top zip tote but I can already tell this is going to be my favorite bag. Already had her out at my daughter's doctor appointment this morning!



gorgeous!!! im loving all the electric blue items lately!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I got to touch a blush JS tote today! love it, completely love it lol...


----------



## smileydimples

Just found a steal of a deal in apple for 78.18 and the matching wallet for 38 can't wait to post my goodies when I pick them up the 14 th


----------



## Minkette

Scored a Fuschia top zip jet set tote from L$T sale! Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Just found a steal of a deal in apple for 78.18 and the matching wallet for 38 can't wait to post my goodies when I pick them up the 14 th



Total score! such a great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Scored a Fuschia top zip jet set tote from L$T sale! Should be here tomorrow!



oh, nice! it looks good in that color!


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Total score! such a great color!



Yes great color didn't think I'd find it again since I ordered Selma and it got canceled so very happy &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Just found a steal of a deal in apple for 78.18 and the matching wallet for 38 can't wait to post my goodies when I pick them up the 14 th



Was that a Macy's deal or ??


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Was that a Macy's deal or ??



They were preselling clearance items while they were additional 25 percent off and then pre selling for the private event for the 14th. I couldnt believe my eyes when she rang it up and the apple bag was brand new all wrapped in original packaging.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Just found a steal of a deal in apple for 78.18 and the matching wallet for 38 can't wait to post my goodies when I pick them up the 14 th


What a great deal!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see your pictures!




Minkette said:


> Scored a Fuschia top zip jet set tote from L$T sale! Should be here tomorrow!


Congrats!!  Can't wait to see your pictures, too!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> They were preselling clearance items while they were additional 25 percent off and then pre selling for the private event for the 14th. I couldnt believe my eyes when she rang it up and the apple bag was brand new all wrapped in original packaging.



You are so lucky! Both my local Macy's are not allowing presale for the private event on the 14th


----------



## Yeo Shandy

Joining the club today. My first MK in pearl grey


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MDT said:


> I did the same as you! Didn't want to wait for a sale or clearance. It was love at first sight! I was going to order online, but I've had bad luck with damaged items lately so I walked into Macy's and ended up getting one from the back all wrapped up and new. I've never had a top zip tote but I can already tell this is going to be my favorite bag. Already had her out at my daughter's doctor appointment this morning!



Congrats!! I just love the Electric Blue. Is yours the mult function tote?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Yeo Shandy said:


> Joining the club today. My first MK in pearl grey



Congrats!  Such a classy and classic color m


----------



## Uthra11

Yeo Shandy said:


> Joining the club today. My first MK in pearl grey




That's one of the best grey color I have seen so far! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Yeo Shandy said:


> Joining the club today. My first MK in pearl grey



oh.. sweet! i adore grey and they do it so well.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't stand it. I had to get my Electric Blue and I'm so happy I did. I adore this color.
> 
> I even got one from the back, still all wrapped up.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> 
> View attachment 3012972
> 
> View attachment 3012973
> 
> View attachment 3012974
> 
> View attachment 3012975




The Electric Blue is stunning NAC!


----------



## TaterTots

Yeo Shandy said:


> Joining the club today. My first MK in pearl grey




The Pearl Grey is just gorgeous on her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> The Electric Blue is stunning NAC!


 
Thanks!  Another gorgeous MK color - I love it.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Another gorgeous MK color - I love it.




It's great!  It pops just like I like a Blue to do!


----------



## TaterTots

My Top Zip in Luggage.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> My Top Zip in Luggage.
> View attachment 3037534




Love!!  Such a rich color.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!  Such a rich color.


 
I love Luggage.  The color Peanut has really been catching my eye,  so I believe I will end up adding a Multifunctional Tote to my collection in that color as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I love Luggage.  The color Peanut has really been catching my eye,  so I believe I will end up adding a Multifunctional Tote to my collection in that color as well.


 
I scored a zip top tote in Peanut recently. It's just enough different from Luggage to make it worth getting both colors. At least to me it is, lol. The one I found was 30% off at Dillards.  I'd gone to a different store and there it was.  It really does depend on what store you go to with the items they mark down.


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I scored a zip top tote in Peanut recently. It's just enough different from Luggage to make it worth getting both colors. At least to me it is, lol. The one I found was 30% off at Dillards.  I'd gone to a different store and there it was.  It really does depend on what store you go to with the items they mark down.


Yes, luggage is a completely different shade of brown than peanut.  Luggage is a rich, medium brown...gorgeous!  Peanut is a lighter brown with yellow undertones and looks great on those with yellow undertones in their skin.


----------



## Martha_

Hey,

This is my first post here! Today I received a Jet Set Travel Zip Top tote! It seems to cave in when its empty and I'm just wondering is this normal? I did get it for a real bargain on the UK Net-a-porter sale! Thanks in advance!x


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yes mine caves


----------



## Martha_

Thanks so much Bag Fetish!


----------



## MDT

Martha_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is my first post here! Today I received a Jet Set Travel Zip Top tote! It seems to cave in when its empty and I'm just wondering is this normal? I did get it for a real bargain on the UK Net-a-porter sale! Thanks in advance!x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050918



Mine doesn't do this at all, but I've only had it for a few weeks. Mine is pretty structured.


----------



## Martha_

MDT said:


> Mine doesn't do this at all, but I've only had it for a few weeks. Mine is pretty structured.




I packed mine out with tissue and it seems to be helping already! Fingers crossed! Thanks so much for reply!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Martha_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is my first post here! Today I received a Jet Set Travel Zip Top tote! It seems to cave in when its empty and I'm just wondering is this normal? I did get it for a real bargain on the UK Net-a-porter sale! Thanks in advance!x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050918



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Minkette

Review Video of my Electric Blue Jet Set Multifunction Tote for those interested 

https://youtu.be/mOIC-zGvR_w


----------



## amandah313

Electric Blue! [emoji170]


----------



## ubo22

amandah313 said:


> Electric Blue! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134428


My favorite shade of blue!  I have the Selma in sapphire, so pretty close in color.  This is a great shade for the fall and winter.


----------



## Handbaglover222

amandah313 said:


> Electric Blue! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134428



That colour is amazing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mteat2987

Here's mine in navy! Really love it!


----------



## chasethechance

Hello 
may I ask if a Macbook 13-inch fits in there? 


Thanks!


----------



## lesliehallur

chasethechance said:


> Hello
> may I ask if a Macbook 13-inch fits in there?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nope. It doesn't. Michael kors has soecific bag models which are designed to fit laptops though. You might want to check those out.


----------



## chasethechance

lesliehallur said:


> Nope. It doesn't. Michael kors has soecific bag models which are designed to fit laptops though. You might want to check those out.




Oh, too bad. Then I will look for the other ones, thanks for your quick reply


----------



## Handbaglover222

Does anyone know the dimensions of the medium and large totes?
I want to purchase one on eBay and it states the dimensions are 10 inches height, 11 inches wide but extends to 16, and 4 inches depth. Is this small medium or large tote?
It doesn't seem to match up to dimensions I've seen online


----------



## mayyyaaaa

Just started using this one today! Got it on sale off the Michael Kors website this past week. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love the color blossom so I had to get it.


----------



## Fali527

chasethechance said:


> Hello
> may I ask if a Macbook 13-inch fits in there?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I got the multi-function version that specifically is for laptops but when my laptop wasn't in it it wasn't really useful so I returned it.


----------



## Handbaglover222

My new tote in dark dune


----------



## keishapie1973

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new tote in dark dune



It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

I applaud you!  One of the best bags out there.  I bought it for my mom who has been using it every day since.  It wears like iron and is so functional and great looking.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new tote in dark dune



Great bag!  Love Dark Dune & your furball poof is the perfect accent!


----------



## x_tina

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new tote in dark dune


I saw some people use this bag and maybe they bring too heavy stuff inside so the strap looks like pull the leather of bag. Do you have any idea about this?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Haven't seen a lot of Merlot revealed. Found her for a great price and received it today. All the hardware was perfectly wrapped and protected. Even the husband said it was a pretty purse.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Haven't seen a lot of Merlot revealed. Found her for a great price and received it today. All the hardware was perfectly wrapped and protected. Even the husband said it was a pretty purse.




Congrats!!! I think Merlot looks especially nice on this tote....[emoji3]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

keishapie1973 said:


> Congrats!!! I think Merlot looks especially nice on this tote....[emoji3]


Thank you! I think it does, too. But,I don't think I did a good job capturing the color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Haven't seen a lot of Merlot revealed. Found her for a great price and received it today. All the hardware was perfectly wrapped and protected. Even the husband said it was a pretty purse.



very pretty!


----------



## cny1941

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Haven't seen a lot of Merlot revealed. Found her for a great price and received it today. All the hardware was perfectly wrapped and protected. Even the husband said it was a pretty purse.




Congrats! Love this tote in merlot so beautiful.


----------



## Handbaglover222

x_tina said:


> I saw some people use this bag and maybe they bring too heavy stuff inside so the strap looks like pull the leather of bag. Do you have any idea about this?



I haven't found that the straps pull the leather on the bag, it's all quite hard wearing. I only carry makeup bag, purse and phone though


----------



## cny1941

Jet set top zip tote in wisteria [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221758
> 
> 
> Jet set top zip tote in wisteria [emoji813]&#65039;




Beautiful!


----------



## paula3boys

Steel Grey large travel zip top tote out shopping for shoes


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Just got my  Medium Merlot from Macy's. I was afraid it would be too small but I acutely am really liking the size!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3221806
> 
> Steel Grey large travel zip top tote out shopping for shoes




So pretty!!! I love the jet set; what colors do you have now? Which one is your favorite?


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3221806
> 
> Steel Grey large travel zip top tote out shopping for shoes




Love the color and functions of this bag. Enjoy shopping.


----------



## cny1941

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my  Medium Merlot from Macy's. I was afraid it would be too small but I acutely am really liking the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221807




Love this merlot. Congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> So pretty!!! I love the jet set; what colors do you have now? Which one is your favorite?




Sapphire, summer blue, mandarin in regular size and steel grey in large.

Summer blue is probably my favorite


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221758
> 
> 
> Jet set top zip tote in wisteria [emoji813]&#65039;


This color is amazing!


----------



## cdtracing

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my  Medium Merlot from Macy's. I was afraid it would be too small but I acutely am really liking the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221807



Lovely.  Merlot is all the rage!  The color is so rich looking!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my  Medium Merlot from Macy's. I was afraid it would be too small but I acutely am really liking the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221807



SO pretty! totally suits it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3221806
> 
> Steel Grey large travel zip top tote out shopping for shoes



Oh love it! perfect shopping companion!


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> This color is amazing!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

HesitantShopper said:


> SO pretty! totally suits it!




Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

cdtracing said:


> Lovely.  Merlot is all the rage!  The color is so rich looking!




Thanks!


----------



## BKALWAYS

Hi ladies, does this look like the small or medium to you? .. The measurements on all the sites are so confusing don't really don't match up. It's defo authentic by the way.


----------



## BKALWAYS

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my  Medium Merlot from Macy's. I was afraid it would be too small but I acutely am really liking the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221807



Gorge colour


----------



## BKALWAYS

Still not sure cause some sites have same sort of measurements for medium and the small :-/


----------



## HesitantShopper

BKALWAYS said:


> Hi ladies, does this look like the small or medium to you? .. The measurements on all the sites are so confusing don't really don't match up. It's defo authentic by the way.





BKALWAYS said:


> Still not sure cause some sites have same sort of measurements for medium and the small :-/




Looks to big to be the small, has to be larger imo. Great bag!


----------



## MKB0925

BKALWAYS said:


> Still not sure cause some sites have same sort of measurements for medium and the small :-/




I think it looks like the large too...very pretty!


----------



## BKALWAYS

MKB0925 said:


> I think it looks like the large too...very pretty!



Thanks for both your help! Not sure how to quote you both sorry  

Enjoy your Merlot it's lovely


----------



## Nan246

Hi everyone, I just got a tote in cinder but the handles are hard to carry on my shoulders.  Does anyone else have a problem carrying it on the shoulder?  I wish the handles are longer to comfortably fit on my shoulder.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got a tote in cinder but the handles are hard to carry on my shoulders.  Does anyone else have a problem carrying it on the shoulder?  I wish the handles are longer to comfortably fit on my shoulder.


I think the straps are adjustable.  Have you adjusted them to their longest setting?


----------



## Nan246

Hi Ubo, thank you for responding.  I just adjusted it to the last hole.  I think I have ham hocks for arms or am used to the long straps in other bags.  It's not as comfy as I would like it.  Maybe I'll get used to it. It sure is roomy for all my stuff!


----------



## Nata6950

amandacoco said:


> here are my two jet set totes  left is in the luggage color (bought at my local macy*s) with the matching wallet (bought in the las vegas' michael kors store) & the right is in vanilla with gold hardware with the vanilla monogram wallet (i didnt want a matching wallet this time so my bf decided to get this one for my bday this past dec. -both bought at my local macy*s) the picture was shot with my iphone 5, sorry for the weird quality and lighting!


I love the vanilla tote and wallet combo!


----------



## omri

Here is my new Tulip Jet Set  )


----------



## DiamondsForever

omri said:


> Here is my new Tulip Jet Set  )



So pretty for Spring!


----------



## omri

Yeah! Spring is coming)


----------



## paula3boys

Look who is copying LV Totally and MK jet set zip top tote- Coach outlet and not good quality IMO


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Look who is copying LV Totally and MK jet set zip top tote- Coach outlet and not good quality IMO
> View attachment 3241440




Oh wow! I see copies often (Guess makes a pretty similar one too) but that one doesn't look great. I love Coach but generally not a fan of their outlet bags.


----------



## Bag Fetish

And they have all copied the neverfull too... Long with guess 
Surprised ? Not!


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> And they have all copied the neverfull too... Long with guess
> 
> Surprised ? Not!




Several styles copied across the brands. People always point out MK doing it but they all do. Even high ends have


----------



## Gmr82

Hi, i'm a newbie here and i need your help. 
I have a Jet Set Tote color-block (whitout zip, but i can't find another threat about JetSet bag), i have one like this (i don't have photos of my bag because i send it to the store for a evaluation) :





After some months of using, the leather starts saggins in the corners and appears a lot of little wrinkles in the sides, it looks like this one but with a lot of wrinkles 






I don't have now photos of my bag 'cause I send it to the store for a repair or a replace, but they say to me "maybe it's not a deffective bag because leather do this type of variations".  
¿Really? Wrinkles in saffiano leather isn't a manufacturing defect? What do you think?
Anyone have this bag and see wrinkles in the leather? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Gmr82 said:


> Hi, i'm a newbie here and i need your help.
> I have a Jet Set Tote color-block (whitout zip, but i can't find another threat about JetSet bag), i have one like this (i don't have photos of my bag because i send it to the store for a evaluation) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some months of using, the leather starts saggins in the corners and appears a lot of little wrinkles in the sides, it looks like this one but with a lot of wrinkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have now photos of my bag 'cause I send it to the store for a repair or a replace, but they say to me "maybe it's not a deffective bag because leather do this type of variations".
> ¿Really? Wrinkles in saffiano leather isn't a manufacturing defect? What do you think?
> Anyone have this bag and see wrinkles in the leather?
> Thanks so much!




If it is like the second bag, then it isn't a genuine kors bag as the one in the photo is counterfeit which could explain the issues you are experiencing as it will not be a genuine kors so the standards of manufactuer and products used will be inferior by some degree.

Where did you purchase this bag from?

I have the same style as the top photo and it is from
2013 and I am the second owner and it is still in excellent condition.  I also have lots of other saffiano bags and none have wrinkled in the way you describe and have been exposed to rain and sun.

Sometimes kors quality control has been a bit lax over recent times, but I would expect defective leather to be picked up.

Have you exposed it to long periods in bright sunlight? as that could dry leather out and cause it to split and wrinkle.  I have just had to replace a leather chair in our conservatory as all the leather split due to the sun exposure.

I am unsure what store you took it to for evaluation but sa's are not able to give authentications and are in fact told not to.  They only sell the product and are not trained to sniff out counterfeit items.

What does it say on the clear tag inside the bag it will be something like e-1306 made in china?


----------



## Gmr82

trefusisgirl said:


> If it is like the second bag, then it isn't a genuine kors bag as the one in the photo is counterfeit which could explain the issues you are experiencing as it will not be a genuine kors so the standards of manufactuer and products used will be inferior by some degree.
> 
> Where did you purchase this bag from?
> 
> I have the same style as the top photo and it is from
> 2013 and I am the second owner and it is still in excellent condition.  I also have lots of other saffiano bags and none have wrinkled in the way you describe and have been exposed to rain and sun.
> 
> Sometimes kors quality control has been a bit lax over recent times, but I would expect defective leather to be picked up.
> 
> Have you exposed it to long periods in bright sunlight? as that could dry leather out and cause it to split and wrinkle.  I have just had to replace a leather chair in our conservatory as all the leather split due to the sun exposure.
> 
> I am unsure what store you took it to for evaluation but sa's are not able to give authentications and are in fact told not to.  They only sell the product and are not trained to sniff out counterfeit items.
> 
> What does it say on the clear tag inside the bag it will be something like e-1306 made in china?



Oh no, the second photo is only an example of the wrinkles, i purchase the bag myself in an offical store of Michael Kors in Barcelona, and i take it there for the evaluation. 

I only exposed my bag to the sunlight when i was on the street, but i think a bag have to support this kind of light.... Then i stored in my closet into the dustbag....

I don't know what the clear tag inside sais 'cause i don't have the bag with me right now...

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Gmr82 said:


> Oh no, the second photo is only an exam




Welcome to tpf, didn't realise you only joined a few hours ago. 

In response, yes I understood it was an example photo, but it is of a counterfeit bag, where it of course won't look like a genuine article, so you can't compare it to that if you are confident your bag is genuine authentic Kors.  The quality will be totally different.

I understand you don't currently have the bag to hand.  It maybe best to seek advice here again when you have it back and can provide tpf members with photos of the actual bag with the wrinkles you describe.  Then others may be able to help with whether they have seen what you describe, or not.

As I say not something i've seen, or seen others mention on here. 

Hopefully other members may respond to your original post as well, but photos of bag would really help.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Gmr82 said:


> Oh no, the second photo is only an example of the wrinkles, i purchase the bag myself in an offical store of Michael Kors in Barcelona, and i take it there for the evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> I only exposed my bag to the sunlight when i was on the street, but i think a bag have to support this kind of light.... Then i stored in my closet into the dustbag....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the clear tag inside sais 'cause i don't have the bag with me right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!




Yes it should withstand that kind of exposure to sunlight.  I was thinking more leaving it in a glass roofed area or something.  I store all my saffiano bags in their dustbags and none have done that and I find on my jet set like yours the leather is tough like a rhino hide so withstands day to day life and although it slouches it doesn't wrinkle.

Have you tried contacting kors customer service?  Did the Barcelona store send it away for evaluation, sorry is that where it is now? If not, I would contact customer service direct by phone to discuss.  They should help if the bag is defective as they will want your repeat custom.  If not and the bag isn't that old, you could go to whatever your version of trading standards is to ask their adice on what your rights are.  Under the sale of goods act in UK we have certain rights, but am unsure what covers consumers over there.

Good luck.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Look who is copying LV Totally and MK jet set zip top tote- Coach outlet and not good quality IMO
> View attachment 3241440



I noticed that on the FOS... so i will likely regret this question lol but who was first MK JS or LV Totally?? I am merely curious.


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> I noticed that on the FOS... so i will likely regret this question lol but who was first MK JS or LV Totally?? I am merely curious.



LV. A lot of LV lovers strongly dislike MK because they copy of a lot of LV


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> I noticed that on the FOS... so i will likely regret this question lol but who was first MK JS or LV Totally?? I am merely curious.





paula3boys said:


> LV. A lot of LV lovers strongly dislike MK because they copy of a lot of LV



Over the years, I've always read that the MK top zip came before the Totally....


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> LV. A lot of LV lovers strongly dislike MK because they copy of a lot of LV



Oh, i know of the "hate" towards MK, as if he's the only one. 



keishapie1973 said:


> Over the years, I've always read that the MK top zip came before the Totally....



See i have heard dribbles of that too, that is why i asked. I guess one would have to know the release dates that would solve the mystery.


----------



## lesmit07

Hello,


I've never posted here before and have a question. I just purchased a jet set tote in dark dune from TJ Maxx. I've searched everywhere online for answers but had a really hard time finding an identical tote and I searched this forum looking to see if anyone has the same one but I didn't see anyone that did. I attached a picture I did finally find online on EBay of the same purse. I'm wondering if anyone that has a similar purse can tell me if it stays pretty structured or if it sags? Also, I can't figure out what kind of leather this is and am wondering if I should use my MK protector spray on it?



I hope this is posted in the right spot. Thanks!


----------



## andral5

Hi MK addicts! I know my question is general about the Jet Set models but I think I'll ask it here. I'm looking for a Jet Set not too small to have as an "interview" bag. I might need it, have no idea if soon or not, but better be prepared, right? Searching for Jet Set bags I noticed few of them having either the handles or the top rim cracked or otherwise damaged. Do you think this is a weakness of them and no matter what model I'd choose they'll all end getting the same cracks and frayings on handles and top seam? TIA fr any input on this.


----------



## baglover57

I am interested in buying the large jet saffiano leather tote. Would I be able to carry that with another handbag? I go to work with a Longchamp tote and a handbag everyday. Would Jet Set look like I was carrying 2 purses?


----------



## Gmr82

Hi! 
I wanto to say thanks to all who read my message and try to help! 
Finally Michael Kors change my bag for a new one! It couldn't be the Colorblock edition, but it's a pretty Jet Set Travel in a beautifull grey!! 

Thanks!! XOXO


----------



## laurelenas

Hello. I was super excited to find a pearl grey medium sized on clearance at Lord and Taylor. But it was too good to be true, the zipper has a stain. I called to get a replacement but it's out of stock.
I tried using a baby wipe with no luck. Anyone has any suggestion on what I could use to clean it? I don't know what made the stain but it's like orange in color. It's small but I don't want it there, maybe I'm too picky. I'll return it if I can't remove it.


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I was super excited to find a pearl grey medium sized on clearance at Lord and Taylor. But it was too good to be true, the zipper has a stain. I called to get a replacement but it's out of stock.
> I tried using a baby wipe with no luck. Anyone has any suggestion on what I could use to clean it? I don't know what made the stain but it's like orange in color. It's small but I don't want it there, maybe I'm too picky. I'll return it if I can't remove it.
> 
> View attachment 3263697




I use grandmas spot remover on fabric and it is great. I got it at bed bath and beyond


----------



## Minkette

laurelenas said:


> Hello. I was super excited to find a pearl grey medium sized on clearance at Lord and Taylor. But it was too good to be true, the zipper has a stain. I called to get a replacement but it's out of stock.
> I tried using a baby wipe with no luck. Anyone has any suggestion on what I could use to clean it? I don't know what made the stain but it's like orange in color. It's small but I don't want it there, maybe I'm too picky. I'll return it if I can't remove it.
> 
> View attachment 3263697


I've use a Tide pen before


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> I use grandmas spot remover on fabric and it is great. I got it at bed bath and beyond







Minkette said:


> I've use a Tide pen before




Thanks! I'll try those.


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> I use grandmas spot remover on fabric and it is great. I got it at bed bath and beyond







Minkette said:


> I've use a Tide pen before




After looking at it more closely, I realized it was actually glue. I used a stain remover pen that I found at home with a little water and towel. I removed some of the excess with tweezers. Most of it came off. I'm happy now. Thank you!


----------



## laurelenas

Here is my new tote bag in pearl grey. I love this color and this style. Can't believe it was marked down to $130.20!


----------



## HeatherL

laurelenas said:


> Here is my new tote bag in pearl grey. I love this color and this style. Can't believe it was marked down to $130.20!
> View attachment 3265824




Awesome bag, awesome color & awesome deal!!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> Awesome bag, awesome color & awesome deal!!! Congrats and enjoy!!!




Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> After looking at it more closely, I realized it was actually glue. I used a stain remover pen that I found at home with a little water and towel. I removed some of the excess with tweezers. Most of it came off. I'm happy now. Thank you!
> View attachment 3265820




Awesome! I've had to remove that before as well and it came off easily


----------



## Nan246

Loving the top zip in cinder!


----------



## baglover57

Well I made the plunge. Love it! But I do believe I can only carry  this alone. I'm used to carrying a Longchamp tote and a handbag to work. What do you think?BTW this is the larger size.


----------



## boscobaby

Coral is happy with tulip


----------



## baglover57

Does anyone how much the Jet set tote with zipper weighs? I have the larger one $268.00 not on sale. Size is 16 x 11 1/2x 5 1/2 and it weighs 1 lb and 14 oz empty. What is the weight of the smaller size empty? Thank you.


----------



## Suz82

boscobaby said:


> Coral is happy with tulip




Gorgeous bag, I'm in love with coral so much! Only bought a mini Selma and a coin purse so far but I have my eye on a bigger bag and this is right up my street


----------



## MDT

boscobaby said:


> Coral is happy with tulip



Is this coral with GOLD?!


----------



## boscobaby

MDT said:


> Is this coral with GOLD?!


Yup... Is (pink) coral with gold... [emoji6] 
I know is barely to see coral with gold... Most of the coral are come with silver hardware.. I got it from a local online seller and the zipper pull has ykk on it.. So I believe this is an authentic MK bag... [emoji178] [emoji178] [emoji178] 
Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MDT

boscobaby said:


> Yup... Is (pink) coral with gold... [emoji6]
> I know is barely to see coral with gold... Most of the coral are come with silver hardware.. I got it from a local online seller and the zipper pull has ykk on it.. So I believe this is an authentic MK bag... [emoji178] [emoji178] [emoji178]
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app



I'll have to keep my eye out for this combo! The first thing I said when I saw coral was that it'd be even more amazing with gold hardware!


----------



## boscobaby

MDT said:


> I'll have to keep my eye out for this combo! The first thing I said when I saw coral was that it'd be even more amazing with gold hardware!


Totally agree with you.. Coral with gold is the perfect match..[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hey ladies! I've been looking for a jet set MK in hot pink, and all the ones I've seen while scouring ebay are with silver hardware and I'd love one with gold. Was it ever made with gold HW?


----------



## paula3boys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hey ladies! I've been looking for a jet set MK in hot pink, and all the ones I've seen while scouring ebay are with silver hardware and I'd love one with gold. Was it ever made with gold HW?




Raspberry was with gold one year and silver the next. It's a bright pink.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

paula3boys said:


> Raspberry was with gold one year and silver the next. It's a bright pink.



That's exactly the one I am looking for!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I found a couple on ebay in gold hardware but the shipping is ridiculous: 100&#8364; to nearly &#8364;100 to Europe. If anyone finds another raspberry with gold HW for me, please PM me!


----------



## boscobaby

My new baby ... so happy it landed safely yesterday...classic bag ever


----------



## Tiny_T

boscobaby said:


> My new baby ... so happy it landed safely yesterday...classic bag ever
> View attachment 3317766


This is gorgeous. We are fraternal bag twins....
I have the Large in Cherry. I love my bag. Congrats. The black is a beauty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## boscobaby

Anyone have any issues on the handles of the top zip tote? The handles of the bag is softer than the others jet set saffiano leather tote I owned,it doesn't 'stand' and firm as usual,  and there is a minor defective spotted on the handle. I worry that after a while the handles will be ripped off... As the photo below: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just wondering the quality of the bag doesn't meet its standard? Overall of the bag is like much more thinner ,or maybe I am too picky? What is your opinion? Million thanks in advanced

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sarah03

boscobaby said:


> Anyone have any issues on the handles of the top zip tote? The handles of the bag is softer than the others jet set saffiano leather tote I owned,it doesn't 'stand' and firm as usual,  and there is a minor defective spotted on the handle. I worry that after a while the handles will be ripped off... As the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wondering the quality of the bag doesn't meet its standard? Overall of the bag is like much more thinner ,or maybe I am too picky? What is your opinion? Million thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app




It looks fine to me. The handles are meant to be flexible, so that is not uncommon. It would seem the only way they would rip off the bag is if the gold buckle came loose from the bag. 
I'd suggest "training" the handles to stand up. Just hang the bag from a doorknob (while empty) - that should help!


----------



## paula3boys

boscobaby said:


> Anyone have any issues on the handles of the top zip tote? The handles of the bag is softer than the others jet set saffiano leather tote I owned,it doesn't 'stand' and firm as usual,  and there is a minor defective spotted on the handle. I worry that after a while the handles will be ripped off... As the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wondering the quality of the bag doesn't meet its standard? Overall of the bag is like much more thinner ,or maybe I am too picky? What is your opinion? Million thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app




My handles mostly stand up with slight flop to one side while standing up if that makes sense. I own three of these while selling a fourth


----------



## Bootlover07

boscobaby said:


> Anyone have any issues on the handles of the top zip tote? The handles of the bag is softer than the others jet set saffiano leather tote I owned,it doesn't 'stand' and firm as usual,  and there is a minor defective spotted on the handle. I worry that after a while the handles will be ripped off... As the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wondering the quality of the bag doesn't meet its standard? Overall of the bag is like much more thinner ,or maybe I am too picky? What is your opinion? Million thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app




What is the defective spot on the handle? Everything looks normal to me. I've had my sapphire one for two years and at one point I carried it for four straight months. It's a very durable bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> My handles mostly stand up with slight flop to one side while standing up if that makes sense. I own three of these while selling a fourth




Which one are you selling? I saw one in dark dune and loved it in that color, but I already have a dark dune Sutton lol!!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Which one are you selling? I saw one in dark dune and loved it in that color, but I already have a dark dune Sutton lol!!



I have been thinking of selling summer blue and mandarin


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I have been thinking of selling summer blue and mandarin




Aaah I love mandarin!!! I'm going to try to get something else in that color this summer. I had it in a soft leather bag and it wasn't love, but I think I'll love it in saffiano.


----------



## gimger82

Anyone have both the fuchsia and raspberry tote they wouldn't mind posting pics of? Trying to see the color difference. TIA!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Aaah I love mandarin!!! I'm going to try to get something else in that color this summer. I had it in a soft leather bag and it wasn't love, but I think I'll love it in saffiano.


I like it more in saffiano than soft leather


gimger82 said:


> Anyone have both the fuchsia and raspberry tote they wouldn't mind posting pics of? Trying to see the color difference. TIA!


Check out the color comparison thread. It has been posted a few times I believe.


----------



## Nan246

Finally took photos of these. I haven't use the checkered ones. Is it too old fashioned? Paid a lot for them but never used them.


----------



## Nan246

Picture


----------



## CoachMaven

MDT said:


> Is this coral with GOLD?!



I think that is the Pink Grapefruit color, it is similar to Coral but has gold hardware. I just saw it on Macy's site.


----------



## CoachMaven

I am LOVING the Jet Set tote in Celadon. I may have to keep an eye on that one to see if I can catch it on sale....


----------



## Selphy

Hi all..today i'm join this club..my baby has arrived..fall in love with this bag


----------



## Selphy

Forget to tell the detail..its medium size in dark dune colour


----------



## boscobaby

CoachMaven said:


> I am LOVING the Jet Set tote in Celadon. I may have to keep an eye on that one to see if I can catch it on sale....


Thank you for correcting me, I had given the wrong information about my bags color in tpf due to my online seller told me that bag is in coral with gold. Thanks for helping me to clarify the colour of my tote.  [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bag Fetish

Love the color, this bag is amazing. I have it in the signature print and it's one of my fav bags. Total work horse.


----------



## keishapie1973

Joining this club again. I used to own this bag in mandarin but sold it. Big regrets. Now I'm in again and staying....[emoji3]

Dove....[emoji7]


----------



## Uthra11

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining this club again. I used to own this bag in mandarin but sold it. Big regrets. Now I'm in again and staying....[emoji3]
> 
> Dove....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334205




Pretty color! If I dint have the tote in pearl grey and lilac, I defn would buy dove!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining this club again. I used to own this bag in mandarin but sold it. Big regrets. Now I'm in again and staying....[emoji3]
> 
> Dove....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334205



Love  wish I hadn't passed this up in Texas!
 It'll go with everything for spring summer for you! Love the SHW, so elegant.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Selphy said:


> Hi all..today i'm join this club..my baby has arrived..fall in love with this bag



Oh my this is lovely!


----------



## keishapie1973

Uthra11 said:


> Pretty color! If I dint have the tote in pearl grey and lilac, I defn would buy dove!





DiamondsForever said:


> Love  wish I hadn't passed this up in Texas!
> It'll go with everything for spring summer for you! Love the SHW, so elegant.



Thank you!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Selphy said:


> Hi all..today i'm join this club..my baby has arrived..fall in love with this bag



Gorgeous!!!! Best color ever....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining this club again. I used to own this bag in mandarin but sold it. Big regrets. Now I'm in again and staying....[emoji3]
> 
> Dove....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334205




So funny, I was thinking of getting this in mandarin!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> So funny, I was thinking of getting this in mandarin!!




Lol. You should get it. I'm carrying mine and it's just so comfortable....[emoji6]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining this club again. I used to own this bag in mandarin but sold it. Big regrets. Now I'm in again and staying....[emoji3]
> 
> Dove....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334205




This is so beautiful! 

Ugh!  I have this in my cart.  This color is just so perfect and the price is just so nice!  I don't need another bag, I really don't need another bag.  Yikes! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Lol. You should get it. I'm carrying mine and it's just so comfortable....[emoji6]




Yep, I love my sapphire one!!!! I was thinking of this or the medium Selma in mandarin. Selma is gorgeous in that color, but I really love the jet set


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> This is so beautiful!
> 
> Ugh!  I have this in my cart.  This color is just so perfect and the price is just so nice!  I don't need another bag, I really don't need another bag.  Yikes! Decisions, decisions!



Thank you. I bought it because the price was so enticing but I'm so glad that I did. I told myself that if I didn't like it or had regrets, I'd just return it. That way, I wouldn't be mad at myself for missing out on a good deal. Well, I'm so happy that I got it. I immediately cut the tags and started carrying it....


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Yep, I love my sapphire one!!!! I was thinking of this or the medium Selma in mandarin. Selma is gorgeous in that color, but I really love the jet set



You can't go wrong either way. Mandarin is my favorite MK pop of color and dark dune is my favorite neutral. Those two colors just look good on everything....


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining this club again. I used to own this bag in mandarin but sold it. Big regrets. Now I'm in again and staying....[emoji3]
> 
> Dove....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334205



Very nice!!! I'm carrying a Greenwich which had no zipper so it's bothering me some! So yours looks fabulous and secure! Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Very nice!!! I'm carrying a Greenwich which had no zipper so it's bothering me some! So yours looks fabulous and secure! Enjoy!



Thank you....


----------



## luvs*it*

Here's my Medium Luggage...got it from Macy's during their F&F sale this week!


----------



## Nan246

luvs*it* said:


> Here's my Medium Luggage...got it from Macy's during their F&F sale this week!



Super nice!! Love this color and style!


----------



## MKB0925

luvs*it* said:


> Here's my Medium Luggage...got it from Macy's during their F&F sale this week!




One of my favorite bags and love the luggage color!


----------



## luvs*it*

Nan246 said:


> Super nice!! Love this color and style!


 


MKB0925 said:


> One of my favorite bags and love the luggage color!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

luvs*it* said:


> Here's my Medium Luggage...got it from Macy's during their F&F sale this week!



Looks so nice done that color, cute poof too!


----------



## cny1941

luvs*it* said:


> Here's my Medium Luggage...got it from Macy's during their F&F sale this week!




Beautiful bag and nice charm. Love them.


----------



## cynergyfit

My MK zip top in Aqua!  I absolutely love that MK has vibrant colors that can pop any outfit


----------



## cynergyfit

@luvs*it*

Beautiful! I am in love with luggage color bags lately must be the weather!


----------



## luvs*it*

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so nice done that color, cute poof too!





cny1941 said:


> Beautiful bag and nice charm. Love them.



Thank you!!



cynergyfit said:


> View attachment 3342304
> 
> My MK zip top in Aqua!  I absolutely love that MK has vibrant colors that can pop any outfit



I LOVE this!! The color is beautiful!



cynergyfit said:


> @luvs*it*
> 
> Beautiful! I am in love with luggage color bags lately must be the weather!



Me too! It's the perfect shade of brown!


----------



## Suz82

cynergyfit said:


> View attachment 3342304
> 
> My MK zip top in Aqua!  I absolutely love that MK has vibrant colors that can pop any outfit




Absolutely love this colour, do you find you use it a lot? How easy is it to match outfits too?


----------



## cynergyfit

Suz82 said:


> Absolutely love this colour, do you find you use it a lot? How easy is it to match outfits too?




Thank you!  I don't use this as an every day bag so it doesn't get much use.  I use it for outdoor occasions like sports or vacation shopping.  Love that it has the security of the zipper and it can hold a good amount.  I tend to have basic uniform: solid top, denim bottom, awesome bag!


----------



## BagLady14

HesitantShopper said:


> I noticed that on the FOS... so i will likely regret this question lol but who was first MK JS or LV Totally?? I am merely curious.



Totally came out in early 2009.


----------



## andral5

cynergyfit said:


> View attachment 3342304
> 
> My MK zip top in Aqua!  I absolutely love that MK has vibrant colors that can pop any outfit



Such a beautiful color! Especially with the shw! Lovely!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I've noticed a spike in popularity for this bag in the forum lately and that made me want to break mine out! I LOVE this bag in bright colors; I'm thinking of getting another in mandarin. Here is my sapphire beauty!


----------



## Suz82

Absolutely gorgeous! For a few years now I have wanted a bright pop of blue handbag, perfect any season [emoji170]


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! For a few years now I have wanted a bright pop of blue handbag, perfect any season [emoji170]




Thank you!!! It really is perfect for any season; I highly recommend this color as its my favorite [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

I'm definately considering it for later in the year [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## luvs*it*

Bootlover07 said:


> I've noticed a spike in popularity for this bag in the forum lately and that made me want to break mine out! I LOVE this bag in bright colors; I'm thinking of getting another in mandarin. Here is my sapphire beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344509


 
Sapphire is gorgeous!! I love it!! I'm sad I missed out on this...hopefully MK brings this color back.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just got back from date night with DH. Spotted a lady at dinner with a ballet jet set zip top tote, it looked stunning.....!


----------



## Bootlover07

luvs*it* said:


> Sapphire is gorgeous!! I love it!! I'm sad I missed out on this...hopefully MK brings this color back.




Thank you!!!! It's my absolute favorite MK color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> I've noticed a spike in popularity for this bag in the forum lately and that made me want to break mine out! I LOVE this bag in bright colors; I'm thinking of getting another in mandarin. Here is my sapphire beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344509



SO pretty!


----------



## amandah313

I saw this at TJ Maxx today... Could this be a knock off? It felt very cheap and the E is backwards.. WTH? lol


----------



## Stephg

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3349666
> View attachment 3349667
> 
> 
> I saw this at TJ Maxx today... Could this be a knock off? It felt very cheap and the E is backwards.. WTH? lol




Lol omg! Did you get a look at the inside?


----------



## Suz82

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3349666
> View attachment 3349667
> 
> 
> I saw this at TJ Maxx today... Could this be a knock off? It felt very cheap and the E is backwards.. WTH? lol




Oh no, that slipped through quality control didn't it [emoji85]


----------



## amandah313

Stephg said:


> Lol omg! Did you get a look at the inside?





I peeked inside for a sec. The set up looked normal. It had the mk circle satin lining. 



Suz82 said:


> Oh no, that slipped through quality control didn't it [emoji85]




Yes big time!


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I've noticed a spike in popularity for this bag in the forum lately and that made me want to break mine out! I LOVE this bag in bright colors; I'm thinking of getting another in mandarin. Here is my sapphire beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344509




I've never seen sapphire irl but I'm sure it's gorgeous. I missed mandarin too, it definitely is the time for bright colors [emoji173]&#65039;



amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3349666
> View attachment 3349667
> 
> 
> I saw this at TJ Maxx today... Could this be a knock off? It felt very cheap and the E is backwards.. WTH? lol




Ahhhh..how could they put this bag for sale? I hope buyers notice this, otherwise I feel sad to whoever buys it.


----------



## MKB0925

I bit the bullet and got the Dove. Such a pretty color!


----------



## amandah313

MKB0925 said:


> I bit the bullet and got the Dove. Such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365255




Very pretty!


----------



## Suz82

MKB0925 said:


> I bit the bullet and got the Dove. Such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365255




Love it


----------



## HeatherL

MKB0925 said:


> I bit the bullet and got the Dove. Such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365255




Beautiful!  I hesitated and it sold out.  If you don't mind me asking, where did you find this beauty?


----------



## MKB0925

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!  I hesitated and it sold out.  If you don't mind me asking, where did you find this beauty?




On eBay NWT and got it for a great price!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> I bit the bullet and got the Dove. Such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365255


 
Score!! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Adding my new Sky Zip Top Tote to the clubhouse.


----------



## Bootlover07

Tried on a pink grapefruit jet set today just because it was sitting out; this is a gorgeous color!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Tried on a pink grapefruit jet set today just because it was sitting out; this is a gorgeous color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387392



That color is very pretty. It looks amazing on you.....


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Tried on a pink grapefruit jet set today just because it was sitting out; this is a gorgeous color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387392



Gorgeous color and I agree...it does look great on you!


----------



## Adub5886

My newest pretty, and my first jet set!! I love her she is in the color misty rose


----------



## MKB0925

Adub5886 said:


> My newest pretty, and my first jet set!! I love her she is in the color misty rose
> View attachment 3436074



So pretty! Jet sets are one of my fave styles!


----------



## cny1941

Adub5886 said:


> My newest pretty, and my first jet set!! I love her she is in the color misty rose
> View attachment 3436074



Love this tote in misty rose. Congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

My peanut tote with new fur in misty rose [emoji177]


----------



## MKB0925

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3436801
> 
> 
> My peanut tote with new fur in misty rose [emoji177]



So pretty and looks great with the pom!


----------



## cny1941

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty and looks great with the pom!



Thank you. Been waiting forever til this pom was on sale and snagged it [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Been in a mood for tote this week [emoji177] fuschia tote with misty rose fur ball [emoji173]️


----------



## Quartzite

So excited to be joining this club! I had had my eye on this bag in dark dune for a while, and now that Macy's had a great deal on it, I couldn't resist! I'm worried that it might be too small though (15.5" at the zipper). Can anyone tell me the dimensions of theirs?


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3437577
> 
> 
> Been in a mood for tote this week [emoji177] fuschia tote with misty rose fur ball [emoji173]️



LOVE this!!! I want to get a poof ball, they look so cute on this bag!


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3437577
> 
> 
> Been in a mood for tote this week [emoji177] fuschia tote with misty rose fur ball [emoji173]️



I really like the lighter pink pom against the bright fuschia!!  This is so bright & cheerful.  You can't help but smile when you look at it!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Quartzite said:


> So excited to be joining this club! I had had my eye on this bag in dark dune for a while, and now that Macy's had a great deal on it, I couldn't resist! I'm worried that it might be too small though (15.5" at the zipper). Can anyone tell me the dimensions of theirs?



I have the medium size 15' length and 10' height. This is the perfect size for me for everyday. Welcome to the club...dark dune is a beautiful color!


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. Been waiting forever til this pom was on sale and snagged it [emoji4]


Is this the normal size Pom Pom? Where did you find it at?


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE this!!! I want to get a poof ball, they look so cute on this bag!



Thank you. I love this pom on this tote too. You should try it on and see if you like it. Macy's also has it in white and black [emoji4]



cdtracing said:


> I really like the lighter pink pom against the bright fuschia!!  This is so bright & cheerful.  You can't help but smile when you look at it!!!



Thank you. You're totally right! These two pinks really do compliment each other [emoji177]



smileydimples said:


> Is this the normal size Pom Pom? Where did you find it at?



This is an extra large pom I got from Macy's. The normal size one just too small for my totes imo [emoji5]


----------



## andral5

Adub5886 said:


> My newest pretty, and my first jet set!! I love her she is in the color misty rose
> View attachment 3436074



So pretty!
But wow, the furball is big! What's its diameter?


----------



## Bootlover07

I sold my dark dune sutton and bought a dark dune jet set. I love the sutton but it's not as convenient as my Selma's and I really wanted another jet set!! So here she is!!


----------



## Stephg

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton and bought a dark dune jet set. I love the sutton but it's not as convenient as my Selma's and I really wanted another jet set!! So here she is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445941
> View attachment 3445942



Good decision, love that in dark dune!


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton and bought a dark dune jet set. I love the sutton but it's not as convenient as my Selma's and I really wanted another jet set!! So here she is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445941
> View attachment 3445942



Looks great on you...jet sets are one of my fav styles. I have one in merlot and in Dove.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton and bought a dark dune jet set. I love the sutton but it's not as convenient as my Selma's and I really wanted another jet set!! So here she is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445941
> View attachment 3445942



Love this jet set so comfy to wear it's beautiful in DD [emoji173]️


----------



## Quartzite

I received my Dark Dune jet set today. The colour is beautiful and exactly as I anticipated thanks to everyone's amazing pictures. I bought the bag on sale from Macy's, and it seems like it was a return, even though there's no sticker or indication that says otherwise. The feet and zipper pull did not have the plastic protectors, and there's a dent on the front which was caused by the MK logo being pressed into the bag during storage or shipping. I can't return the bag, as I live in South America, and shipping it back would cost as much as the full-priced bag! There was also a hole in the Macy's box, luckily whatever happened didn't damage the bag. I don't know whether that happened while the bag was in transit in the US, or on its way to South America.

I've tried blowdrying it and it isn't as obvious anymore. It isn't obvious in bright and dark settings, but in settings where there is some light and some shade, it's detectable. Should I continue blowdrying it over the next few days? Or will using the bag possibly work the dent out? It isn't bothering me too much, as I plan on wearing the bag with this side against me, and the other side (without the MK logo) looks perfect. Since I got it almost USD$100 off, I'm not regretting the spend either.

This is the originally priced $248 jet set, so I guess it's medium? Do you know which sized pom would be large enough to cover the dented area?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Quartzite said:


> I received my Dark Dune jet set today. The colour is beautiful and exactly as I anticipated thanks to everyone's amazing pictures. I bought the bag on sale from Macy's, and it seems like it was a return, even though there's no sticker or indication that says otherwise. The feet and zipper pull did not have the plastic protectors, and there's a dent on the front which was caused by the MK logo being pressed into the bag during storage or shipping. I can't return the bag, as I live in South America, and shipping it back would cost as much as the full-priced bag! There was also a hole in the Macy's box, luckily whatever happened didn't damage the bag. I don't know whether that happened while the bag was in transit in the US, or on its way to South America.
> 
> I've tried blowdrying it and it isn't as obvious anymore. It isn't obvious in bright and dark settings, but in settings where there is some light and some shade, it's detectable. Should I continue blowdrying it over the next few days? Or will using the bag possibly work the dent out? It isn't bothering me too much, as I plan on wearing the bag with this side against me, and the other side (without the MK logo) looks perfect. Since I got it almost USD$100 off, I'm not regretting the spend either.
> 
> This is the originally priced $248 jet set, so I guess it's medium? Do you know which sized pom would be large enough to cover the dented area?
> 
> View attachment 3450276



Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]

I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667



Go for the blue!  It's such a nice pop of color especially on this bag!
Let us know what you chose!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667



Get the blue!!! I think this bag looks best in bright colors....


----------



## CoachMaven

That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Quartzite

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3436801
> 
> 
> My peanut tote with new fur in misty rose [emoji177]


Hi cny! Is your bag the one that sells for $248? Would you be able to tell me the size of your pom or link where I could get it from? I have a bit of a dent in mine, and that sized pom would cover it up nicely  Thanks so much!


Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667


Thanks, Pink! I'll try out the poofs  I hope I'll only need one!

What will you be using the bag primarily for? If it's casual, then I would say go with the blue because it looks perfect on you right now!


----------



## cny1941

Quartzite said:


> Hi cny! Is your bag the one that sells for $248? Would you be able to tell me the size of your pom or link where I could get it from? I have a bit of a dent in mine, and that sized pom would cover it up nicely  Thanks so much!



Yes, it is. Here is the link for the pom I got from Macy's http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...fur-pom-key-charm?ID=2798666&CategoryID=27726

Sorry to hear about the dent. I once received one of my totes with dents. I stuffed it with papers, laid down flat and put 4-5 text books on top of it for couple days and that helped in my case. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667



Girrlll, the blue! It's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667



Looks adorable on you!!! I really like the blue, but I'm biased because I have it in sapphire lol! My favorite neutrals on this are dark dune and dove. Get one! You'll love this bag!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667





Bootlover07 said:


> Looks adorable on you!!! I really like the blue, but I'm biased because I have it in sapphire lol! My favorite neutrals on this are dark dune and dove. Get one! You'll love this bag!


+1
That bag looks great in cobalt blue (sapphire or electric blue).  If you're wanting a neutral, I agree that dark dune or one of the greys are your best bet.


----------



## Bootlover07

Here's my DD. I've been carrying it for two weeks now!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Here's my DD. I've been carrying it for two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451209
> View attachment 3451210



Oooooh I love dd on you! I was thinking of you when I tried the EB. I have a light grey Rebecca minkoff love crossbody so I was trying to avoid grey again but dd or a grey looks really nice on this bag. Otherwise if I go for color I like cherry too! 

Thanks for all of your opinions! I'm still thinking about it [emoji38]


----------



## Quartzite

cny1941 said:


> Yes, it is. Here is the link for the pom I got from Macy's http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...fur-pom-key-charm?ID=2798666&CategoryID=27726
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dent. I once received one of my totes with dents. I stuffed it with papers, laid down flat and put 4-5 text books on top of it for couple days and that helped in my case. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the help, cny! I took your advice, and I've sandwiched that part of the bag between a few hardcovered books.. The dent is already less noticeable, and I think that after a few days of this, it will barely be seen!!! Thank you so much!!! I'll post an update in a few days to let you all know how it turns out


----------



## cny1941

Quartzite said:


> Thanks for the help, cny! I took your advice, and I've sandwiched that part of the bag between a few hardcovered books.. The dent is already less noticeable, and I think that after a few days of this, it will barely be seen!!! Thank you so much!!! I'll post an update in a few days to let you all know how it turns out



So happy to hear it started to work out. Keep us posted! It bugs me if something is noticeable especially the front of the bag. Love this tote, you can't go wrong with dark dune. Enjoy [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Here's my DD. I've been carrying it for two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451209
> View attachment 3451210



Looks great on you! I have been carrying my Dove for a few weeks.


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667



I think that blue looks fantastic! It might seem bright compared to the normal neutrals, but it's really easy to mix into everyday colors like blacks, whites and trendy corals and greens [emoji4]


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Here's my DD. I've been carrying it for two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451209
> View attachment 3451210



Looks fantastic on you with the olive top and light jeans! [emoji173]️


----------



## Quartzite

cny1941 said:


> So happy to hear it started to work out. Keep us posted! It bugs me if something is noticeable especially the front of the bag. Love this tote, you can't go wrong with dark dune. Enjoy [emoji4][emoji173]️


It's such a perfect colour, it suits this bag so well! One more question about the pom - did yours say XL or XXL on the tag? I'm seeing Macy's is $58 but on the Michael Kors website, it's $48, so I have no idea if Macy's titled theirs incorrectly.


----------



## cny1941

Quartzite said:


> It's such a perfect colour, it suits this bag so well! One more question about the pom - did yours say XL or XXL on the tag? I'm seeing Macy's is $58 but on the Michael Kors website, it's $48, so I have no idea if Macy's titled theirs incorrectly.



Oh I just take a look and it's XXL on the tag. I always call it extra large pom as stated on Macy's website, just realized it's XXL not XL [emoji5]


----------



## Bootlover07

bellevie0891 said:


> Looks fantastic on you with the olive top and light jeans! [emoji173]️



Thank you!!!


----------



## Quartzite

cny1941 said:


> Oh I just take a look and it's XXL on the tag. I always call it extra large pom as stated on Macy's website, just realized it's XXL not XL [emoji5]


Thanks for checking for me, cny, I appreciate it so much  I've decided to go with their white XXL pom, I think it'll go well with dark dune 

This is the progress I've made with the bag - I realized that there was another deformed area on the front, which I had initially thought was a shadow, so I worked on that as well. That area actually bothered me a lot more than the dent which I could cover up!
I stuffed the bag with old shirts and heated the affected areas with a blow dryer on high. Then I turned it face down on its side (the affected side) on the sofa and let it sit there. I took all the stuffing out for the picture to see how it was coming along  The indented area is less noticeable now, and I'll just cover it up with the pom so that I can stop obsessing. The other shadowy area is almost unnoticeable in real life, except from very specific angles.


----------



## HeatherL

Quartzite said:


> Thanks for checking for me, cny, I appreciate it so much  I've decided to go with their white XXL pom, I think it'll go well with dark dune
> 
> This is the progress I've made with the bag - I realized that there was another deformed area on the front, which I had initially thought was a shadow, so I worked on that as well. That area actually bothered me a lot more than the dent which I could cover up!
> I stuffed the bag with old shirts and heated the affected areas with a blow dryer on high. Then I turned it face down on its side (the affected side) on the sofa and let it sit there. I took all the stuffing out for the picture to see how it was coming along  The indented area is less noticeable now, and I'll just cover it up with the pom so that I can stop obsessing. The other shadowy area is almost unnoticeable in real life, except from very specific angles.
> View attachment 3452948



Looks great from the pic.  You did an excellent job.  I hope you can start enjoying soon!


----------



## cny1941

Quartzite said:


> Thanks for checking for me, cny, I appreciate it so much  I've decided to go with their white XXL pom, I think it'll go well with dark dune
> 
> This is the progress I've made with the bag - I realized that there was another deformed area on the front, which I had initially thought was a shadow, so I worked on that as well. That area actually bothered me a lot more than the dent which I could cover up!
> I stuffed the bag with old shirts and heated the affected areas with a blow dryer on high. Then I turned it face down on its side (the affected side) on the sofa and let it sit there. I took all the stuffing out for the picture to see how it was coming along  The indented area is less noticeable now, and I'll just cover it up with the pom so that I can stop obsessing. The other shadowy area is almost unnoticeable in real life, except from very specific angles.
> View attachment 3452948



You're welcome. Your bag looks great I can't tell from the picture where the dents are. So happy for you [emoji4] I think the white pom will go great with DD and also other colors. I'm thinking of getting one too. Please post pics when you got the Pom.


----------



## bellevie0891

Does anyone know how the large size compares to the regular Jet Set Top Zip Tote?


----------



## Quartzite

cny1941 said:


> You're welcome. Your bag looks great I can't tell from the picture where the dents are. So happy for you [emoji4] I think the white pom will go great with DD and also other colors. I'm thinking of getting one too. Please post pics when you got the Pom.


I received my pom today!  It's so poofy and lovely and isn't too large at all!


----------



## Quartzite

bellevie0891 said:


> Does anyone know how the large size compares to the regular Jet Set Top Zip Tote?


I'd like to know this too. I've been using my tote non-stop as I have completely, fallen head over heels in love with this style. I can definitely see myself getting this bag in different colours and sizes. I was accustomed to cramming everything into small bags, and the amount of space in this tote is so luxurious to me. It feels amazing and I LOVE it!


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Does anyone know how the large size compares to the regular Jet Set Top Zip Tote?





Quartzite said:


> I'd like to know this too. I've been using my tote non-stop as I have completely, fallen head over heels in love with this style. I can definitely see myself getting this bag in different colours and sizes. I was accustomed to cramming everything into small bags, and the amount of space in this tote is so luxurious to me. It feels amazing and I LOVE it!


I remember looking at both in store once.  The large is about 1 inch longer, taller, and deeper.  For only $20 more, you get a bigger bag with a padded side pocket for a tablet.  The large size is more of a work tote while the regular size is more of a shoulder tote.


----------



## cny1941

Quartzite said:


> I received my pom today!  It's so poofy and lovely and isn't too large at all!



Yay love the xxl pom [emoji173]️ and white is perfect for DD [emoji4]


----------



## castia

I just got my top zip tote in logo, vanilla! I love it so much but it's heavy to me for some reason  I do carry my laptop in the laptop pocket. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## ubo22

castia said:


> I just got my top zip tote in logo, vanilla! I love it so much but it's heavy to me for some reason  I do carry my laptop in the laptop pocket. Does this happen to anyone else?


I don't own a jet set top zip tote, but any tote like this with the narrower shoulder straps will feel a bit heavy when loaded up with a laptop.


----------



## Esquared72

New member in the club as of today with my new tote in Cinder. Love this color. I did remove the MK logo charm and just added on this Juicy Couture dragonfly.


----------



## HeatherL

eehlers said:


> New member in the club as of today with my new tote in Cinder. Love this color. I did remove the MK logo charm and just added on this Juicy Couture dragonfly.
> View attachment 3506747



Did you cut off the logo?  I try and put a charm over mine but it never fully works.  I'm too afraid to permanently remove to logo, but this looks awesome!  

I love Cinder!


----------



## Esquared72

HeatherL said:


> Did you cut off the logo?  I try and put a charm over mine but it never fully works.  I'm too afraid to permanently remove to logo, but this looks awesome!
> 
> I love Cinder!



I unbuckled the little strap on the logo charm, and then just snipped the thread that closes the loop at the top. Was able to then slide it right off. Can also put it back on later if I want. I just tend to find the logo charms to be too heavy so I normally take them off when I can. 

I think Cinder is going to be the perfect everyday neutral [emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> New member in the club as of today with my new tote in Cinder. Love this color. I did remove the MK logo charm and just added on this Juicy Couture dragonfly.
> View attachment 3506747



Pretty color and love your charm..[emoji4]


----------



## ellemich16

Hi, question to those who have the Vanilla logo Jet Set zip tote, is it prone to color transfer? I was thinking of getting the Vanilla logo or Brown zip tote first before venturing to those colorful Jet Set Saffiano totes.

Another question, does the handles turn brown (more like patina) in time?

I'm lusting for this bag for a long time now. This is my (hopefully) next purse purchase.


----------



## cny1941

Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

View attachment 3579385


Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3579385
> 
> 
> Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️



Gorgeous color!


----------



## cny1941

HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## SMR15

ellemich16 said:


> Hi, question to those who have the Vanilla logo Jet Set zip tote, is it prone to color transfer? I was thinking of getting the Vanilla logo or Brown zip tote first before venturing to those colorful Jet Set Saffiano totes.
> 
> Another question, does the handles turn brown (more like patina) in time?
> 
> I'm lusting for this bag for a long time now. This is my (hopefully) next purse purchase.



I have the vanilla one for almost 2 years.. And its look fine. All depends on how you take care of it[emoji8] thank you..


----------



## Sarsura86

eehlers said:


> New member in the club as of today with my new tote in Cinder. Love this color. I did remove the MK logo charm and just added on this Juicy Couture dragonfly.
> View attachment 3506747


Hi cinder is grey?bcs its look like grey color


----------



## toopoorforprada

Hello
Can you tell me how many sizes of top-zip are actually in sale now? I saw large EW or just EW is there any difference? Shops measurments are not too accurate I think


----------



## Bootlover07

toopoorforprada said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me how many sizes of top-zip are actually in sale now? I saw large EW or just EW is there any difference? Shops measurments are not too accurate I think



I believe there's just two. The regular and large. The large is more a work tote: it has a padded pocket for a laptop. I know some think the regular is too small and use the large sale everyday. I'm petite and the regular fits me fine. I have two in sapphire and dark dune. Here's my regular sapphire. I'm 5'3 and about 114:


----------



## Alliekatt29

toopoorforprada said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me how many sizes of top-zip are actually in sale now? I saw large EW or just EW is there any difference? Shops measurments are not too accurate I think


I have the large and love it.  I think the regular would be too small but I prefer larger bags.  Here's mine in raspberry.  I'm 5'6" and 135ish.


----------



## toopoorforprada

Alliekatt29 said:


> I have the large and love it.  I think the regular would be too small but I prefer larger bags.  Here's mine in raspberry.  I'm 5'6" and 135ish.
> 
> View attachment 3738652


Thank you for answer, I love the colours Can you tell me what are the symbols on both tags?


----------



## Bootlover07

toopoorforprada said:


> Thank you for answer, I love the colours Can you tell me what are the symbols on both tags?



I'm not sure what you mean by symbols, but I'm assuming you're referring to the MK emblems? Those come on this particular bag in both sizes.


----------



## Scrock

I love this tote or any tote for that matter. However the straps tear up every time. Has anyone else noticed the strap fraying?


----------



## toopoorforprada

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by symbols, but I'm assuming you're referring to the MK emblems? Those come on this particular bag in both sizes.


No, the style number, but I found them already, thanks for reply


----------



## MKB0925

Scrock said:


> I love this tote or any tote for that matter. However the straps tear up every time. Has anyone else noticed the strap fraying?



I have had my Medium one for over a year and use it quite frequently in the winter and have had no issues with the straps.


----------



## Bootlover07

Scrock said:


> I love this tote or any tote for that matter. However the straps tear up every time. Has anyone else noticed the strap fraying?





MKB0925 said:


> I have had my Medium one for over a year and use it quite frequently in the winter and have had no issues with the straps.



I've had my sapphire one for almost four years and I've never had a problem. My dark dune is also in great condition.


----------



## Bootlover07

I just ordered a brand new grape jet set on eBay!!! I can't wait to get it, I've been dying for something in grape. I'll post a pic of all three of my totes when it comes in [emoji38]


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I just ordered a brand new grape jet set on eBay!!! I can't wait to get it, I've been dying for something in grape. I'll post a pic of all three of my totes when it comes in [emoji38]



Nice! Love grape too [emoji171]


----------



## mteat2987

Just got this from Macy's on sale! 
The color is peacock with silver hardware.


----------



## Bootlover07

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3748368
> 
> 
> Just got this from Macy's on sale!
> The color is peacock with silver hardware.



Gorgeous!!!! I love this bag in bright summery colors!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

My grape is here!!! 




It's overcast today so too dark to get a good pic with all three of my jet sets, but here is one with flash of the grape and the sapphire side by side! Once the lightening is better I will take one with my dark dune too! 




The grape is a little darker than it looks in the pic, so I think I will carry it more in the fall. But it will be awesome to have a colorful jet set for fall AND purple is my favorite fall color! [emoji38]


----------



## Soufre

Hi everyone! I think I'm going to buy this Large Jet set top zip tote soon
https://www.michaelkors.com/jet-set-large-top-zip-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F4GTTT9L?color=0001
Can someone tell me what the bottom dimension of the bag is? It says 17" on the website but I think its measuring at the opening. I want to use it for a 14" laptop.

Thanks!


----------



## Jen8616

luvs*it* said:


> Here's my Medium Luggage...got it from Macy's during their F&F sale this week!


I almost grabbed this one! So pretty! Just curious if this is used more just for travel or work or do you also use it for every day? I need a new every day bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

Jen8616 said:


> I almost grabbed this one! So pretty! Just curious if this is used more just for travel or work or do you also use it for every day? I need a new every day bag!



I have three: dark dune, sapphire, and grape. I use them for all of the reasons you mentioned, but mostly everyday! This bag in a neutral color is great for everyday because it's big enough to fit everything you need but comfortable to carry! The sapphire was my first one and I carried it for like four months straight, including vacation.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3748368
> 
> 
> Just got this from Macy's on sale!
> The color is peacock with silver hardware.



Gorgeous! and the silver HW is just added icing lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> My grape is here!!!
> 
> View attachment 3748896
> 
> 
> It's overcast today so too dark to get a good pic with all three of my jet sets, but here is one with flash of the grape and the sapphire side by side! Once the lightening is better I will take one with my dark dune too!
> 
> View attachment 3748903
> 
> 
> The grape is a little darker than it looks in the pic, so I think I will carry it more in the fall. But it will be awesome to have a colorful jet set for fall AND purple is my favorite fall color! [emoji38]



what a fantastic shade of purple! i love purple bags... your sapphire is lovely too.


----------



## pinkdenise

I'm in love with the top zip tote. I'm undecided in between the regular size, and the large. What size would everyone think would be  best for me? I'm about 5'7, slim and love the look of the LV MM size type bag size.


----------



## pinkdenise

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no that sucks! Is it possible to speak to Macy's customer service to possibly get a discount? I would try to just add a charm or even a poof like you were thinking. Or two poofs! [emoji5]
> 
> I tried this on today and I never really liked it until I needed a bigger bag for baby stuff. Kinda liking the blue but as always feel like I should stick with a safe color. I'm not sure what color though.
> 
> View attachment 3450667



Love the blue, gorgeous! How tall are you, and is this the regular size tote or large?


----------



## pinkdenise

Bootlover07 said:


> Here's my DD. I've been carrying it for two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451209
> View attachment 3451210


Omg I love this bag, is it the regular or large?


----------



## brianne1114

I just ordered the luggage large top zip tote this evening from the MK site, along with a monogrammed luggage tag. [emoji3] I needed a new saffiano tote (my coach saff tote had a strap break) and the price was good on this one. First MK bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

pinkdenise said:


> Omg I love this bag, is it the regular or large?



Hello! Thank you!!! It's the regular one. The grape and sapphire posted were also mine and those are regular as well!


----------



## pinkdenise

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello! Thank you!!! It's the regular one. The grape and sapphire posted were also mine and those are regular as well!


Thank you for responding! How tall are you? Also how do you like it vs the Large sized? I'm in between whether I want the Regular or Large. I'm in love with the LV MM size, I don't have one  Which do you think is the most closest to it's size, regular / large?


----------



## Bootlover07

pinkdenise said:


> Thank you for responding! How tall are you? Also how do you like it vs the Large sized? I'm in between whether I want the Regular or Large. I'm in love with the LV MM size, I don't have one  Which do you think is the most closest to it's size, regular / large?



Of course, glad to help! I'm 5'3! I've tried on the large in store and found it a little too big for me. It seemed a lot wider. Honestly, the regular is plenty big for me; its def the bag I throw on when I need more room. I haven't tried on the LV so not sure which would be comparable. Is there a Macy's near you? If so, they almost always have the regular one in stock. You could try on the regular just to get an idea.


----------



## pinkdenise

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3579385
> 
> 
> Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️


Beautiful bag, always curious to see how the Large looks like! Would love to see more pictures of the bag! On shoulder picture please?


----------



## pinkdenise

Bootlover07 said:


> Of course, glad to help! I'm 5'3! I've tried on the large in store and found it a little too big for me. It seemed a lot wider. Honestly, the regular is plenty big for me; its def the bag I throw on when I need more room. I haven't tried on the LV so not sure which would be comparable. Is there a Macy's near you? If so, they almost always have the regular one in stock. You could try on the regular just to get an idea.



Thank you! The regular size fits perfect on you . P.S. I love the outfit you wore with the sapphire! I will have to be sure to take a look at the bags in person.


----------



## Bootlover07

pinkdenise said:


> Thank you! The regular size fits perfect on you . P.S. I love the outfit you wore with the sapphire! I will have to be sure to take a look at the bags in person.



Thank you!! It was really hard to find a tote that didn't overpower me and this one was perfect. LOL thanks, that's one of my favorite outfits! I would def look in person too see how it feels on you. I've seen the large at the MK store before. You might try there to see if they have both!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Here's some photos of the large zip top including what can fit inside, measurements, and comparisons to my medium Selma and KS Jules (outlet tote).  For reference, I'm 5'6" and around 135.  HTH someone!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Additional photos.


----------



## DooneyDamour

Alliekatt29 said:


> Here's some photos of the large zip top including what can fit inside, measurements, and comparisons to my medium Selma and KS Jules (outlet tote).  For reference, I'm 5'6" and around 135.  HTH someone!



Hey Alliekatt29! I love your pics.  I just bought this bag in this color!!  Your pics helped my decision and I love my new bag! Also what are those beige and blue wristlets inside your bag? Are they Coach? I like the looks of them!! I wanted to see if I could find one online!!


----------



## Alliekatt29

DooneyDamour said:


> Hey Alliekatt29! I love your pics.  I just bought this bag in this color!!  Your pics helped my decision and I love my new bag! Also what are those beige and blue wristlets inside your bag? Are they Coach? I like the looks of them!! I wanted to see if I could find one online!!


They're actually from Kate Spade outlet.  They put this style out all the time in various colors.  I got these two last year.


----------



## DooneyDamour

Alliekatt29 said:


> They're actually from Kate Spade outlet.  They put this style out all the time in various colors.  I got these two last year.



Thank you for telling me the brand and for the pics showing them! I really love the blue and it's a nice size wristlet.  I'm definitely buying this one.


----------



## Nana61256

Just saw the popular MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote has its own clubhouse!  Just picked up my first medium size tote and the matching wallet (both on sale) in the Burnt Red color.  Love the ensemble!


----------



## omri

Wow, so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Nana61256

omri said:


> Wow, so beautiful, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3852957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the popular MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote has its own clubhouse!  Just picked up my first medium size tote and the matching wallet (both on sale) in the Burnt Red color.  Love the ensemble!



wow, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Jet Set in Dark Dune. I think I need more bags in this color..such a great neutral.  I know it is an older color.


----------



## Bootlover07

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Jet Set in Dark Dune. I think I need more bags in this color..such a great neutral.  I know it is an older color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924545
> View attachment 3924546



I have this exact same bag and love it! It’s a classic [emoji5]


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> I have this exact same bag and love it! It’s a classic [emoji5]


Your mod shot of it made me fall in love with the color,,lol It looked great on you!

 I don't know why I never got it sooner!


----------



## Katjush

i own the same in black saffiano


----------



## Bootlover07

MKB0925 said:


> Your mod shot of it made me fall in love with the color,,lol It looked great on you!
> 
> I don't know why I never got it sooner!



Yay!!! I glad I could help! I’m actually carrying mine right now [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Jet Set in Dark Dune. I think I need more bags in this color..such a great neutral.  I know it is an older color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924545
> View attachment 3924546



It's a fantastic older color though! classic, enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle82

Wow!!!! It’s been 8 years since I bought and posted my jet set e/w zip tote here. She was in the color Zinnia, and I still have her to this day! I also have acquired the multifunction tote in Misty Rose, which I LOVE! Then two days ago I received my e/w zip in a color I’ve been looking for for years, Aqua! Here she is in all her beauty! I had to tinker with the coloring of the pic because Aqua, just like Tile Blue, comes through way more blue in pic vs real life. But this pic is very close to what she looks like in person I would say. Just wondering if this is still as popular as it was a few years back?


----------



## HesitantShopper

southernbelle82 said:


> Wow!!!! It’s been 8 years since I bought and posted my jet set e/w zip tote here. She was in the color Zinnia, and I still have her to this day! I also have acquired the multifunction tote in Misty Rose, which I LOVE! Then two days ago I received my e/w zip in a color I’ve been looking for for years, Aqua! Here she is in all her beauty! I had to tinker with the coloring of the pic because Aqua, just like Tile Blue, comes through way more blue in pic vs real life. But this pic is very close to what she looks like in person I would say. Just wondering if this is still as popular as it was a few years back?



Fantastic color! i still see them a lot when i go out,  so folks are definitely still using them! i still want one done in a grey but haven't located one _yet_ lol always watching! Enjoy!!


----------



## southernbelle82

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic color! i still see them a lot when i go out,  so folks are definitely still using them! i still want one done in a grey but haven't located one _yet_ lol always watching! Enjoy!!


Have you checked places like eBay or Mercari? That’s where I got my Misty Rose, Aqua and Zinnia bags. I’m just a fan of his jet set line and the colors from years ago. Not loving the second generation Saffiano leather that’s seen on his bags today, I much prefer the true cross grain leather.


----------

